# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  CARSKI REZ - buduća mama moli pomoć

## k2007

Drage mame i buduće mame!  :D 

....nova sam na forumu pa već dvaput bezuspješno šaljem post koji nikako da stigne...stoga ću ovaj skratiti, neću iznositi svoje srcedrapajuće razloge za to već samo postaviti pitanje:

zna li tko u unutar granica RH doktora koji podržava žensko pravo izbora načina na koji će roditi (znači pristaje na carski bez indikacija)? pritom ne tražim korumpiranog već nekog tko radi po svjetskim standardima, tko se usuđuje s pacijenticom dogovoriti unaprijed za carski...

ako itko ima ikakvo iskustvo ili informaciju, bila bi vam beskrajno zahvalna!!

ps. pritom molim mame koje su se odlučile za vaginalni porod neka me ne kritiziraju, već ima previše isfrustriranih komentara na ovom forumu. neka se zna da ja poštujem sve i svaki odabir, ali eto - iz nekih svojih osobnih razloga želim se odlučiti za ovaj 'mnogo manje prirodan' način.

hvala i velika pusa svim mamama i njhovim slatkim bebicama !!!  :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

Porazgovaraj sa svojim liječnikom o toj opciji, vjerujem da ćete uputiti na pravo mjesto.
Svakako prije krajnje odluke, još jednom pročitaj iskustva majki koje su prošle obje vrste poroda.
Ujedno, ukoliko se radi o nekom strahu, možda neosnovanom, tijekom trudnoće potraži pomoć stručne osobe - primjerice psihologa. 

Sretno!

----------


## Deaedi

Nazalost ne znam. Mislim da je problem sto doktori u nasim bolnicama ne rade carski rez bez indikacije. Naime, ni oni nisu skroz samostalni u odluci. Vjerujem da je prvi korak raspitati se kod svog ginekologa, mozda ti moze nekoga preporuciti. Ukoliko se nece sloziti sa tvojim zahtjevima, mozda da probas otici kod nekog privatnog ginekologa na konzultacije.

----------


## Pina

Da, mislim da ti je dobro pricati sa svojim ginicem i vidjeti, svi se oni medjusobno pozanju i sigurno nece biti tesko naci nekoga tko ce ti napraviti carski. . . . good luck!   :Kiss:

----------


## k2007

Već sam obavila par razgovora, jedan u merkuru, drugi u petrovoj. nažalost bez rezultata. zato i jesam tako očajna   :Crying or Very sad:  
Carski ne rade prvenstveno zbog hrvatskog zakona (da se ne radi bez indikacija), te vremena i novaca (socijalno teško da će pokriti veći trošak samo zato što se netko tako 'sprdnuo'). opet, s druge strane, čula sam za hrpu mama koje su uspjele odabrati carski bez indikacija, no na moju štetu - niti jednu privatno ne poznajem...

----------


## k2007

> Ukoliko se nece sloziti sa tvojim zahtjevima, mozda da probas otici kod nekog privatnog ginekologa na konzultacije.


još jedno pitanjce što se tiče privatnih ginekologa - ima li netko preporuku? i postoje li u zagrebu privatne poliklinike, a ne samo privatne ordinacije?

PUNO HVALA   :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

Ima puno dobrih privatnika: Poliklinika Vili (tamo su svi dobri, Kos, Latinka), Poliklinika Harni, Poliklinika Eljuga, ginekolog Fistonić, ginekologica Grujic Koracin....

----------


## Poslid

Ako buduća mama ima npr. zaista panični strah od poroda i PSIHOLOG/PSIHIJATAR da svoje mišljenje, onda to može biti medicinska indikacija za carski rez.

----------


## Pina

Poliklinika Feniks!   :Naklon:   Jako, jaaako dobra ekipa, doktorica koja tamo radi, radi u Vinogradskoj i vodi brigu o svojim trudnicama i ima jos par forumasica koje su kod njih. . .

----------


## ms. ivy

pina, gdje je to? koliko koštaju pregledi?

----------


## Pina

Feniks je u Dobojskoj, kod Tresnjevackog Placa. Odi na www.poliklinika-fanix.hr. Nisam sigurna koliko tocno kostaju pregledi jer sam ja sve "peglala" na Addendu. Ali znam da nisu skupi kao ostale razvikanije poliklinike.

----------


## Pina

ispravak www.poliklinika-fenix.hr  :Embarassed:

----------


## ms. ivy

hvala

kad smo već skrenuli na privatne ginekologe   :Grin:  , je li netko kontrolirao trudnoću kod privatnika koji ima paket s popustom za trudnice, ili umjerene cijene, ili čak ugovor s hzzo-om a pritom je jako dobar i, dakako, nema gužve?   :Saint:

----------


## ms. ivy

možda da se ovo splita   :Saint:

----------


## Pina

Kod Feniksa nema guzve i uglavnom dobijas termin odmah drugi ili treci dan, ponekad i isti, ovisi kako doktor ima dezurstvo jer radi u bolnici.

----------


## ronin

Kod dr.Škvorca u Samoboru je fiksna cijena trudničkog pregleda sa 3 D ultrazvukom 250 kn(bar je bila prošle godine kad je vodio trudnoću mojoj kumi)
Jako je dobar i stručan,prije je radio u Petrovoj.

----------


## iridana2666

Ja sam rodila prvu kćer elektivnim carski, dakle tako sam htjela i želja mi je bila ispunjena, ali to je bilo u inozemstvu. Što se tiče druge kćeri, ovdje u Rijeci mi ga nisu htjeli napraviti jer to nije 'njihovo pravilo'. Uistinu sam bila revoltirana jer doktori bi tu trebali biti za nas, a oni se ponašaju upravo suprotno. Ujedno sam još i nakon toga saznala kako se preko plave koverte u Rijeci ipak može doći do carskog. Jedna moja prijateljica je dobila carski na taj način pred 3 godine, kada sam ju pitala kako, njene su riječi bile 'kako - kako!? Pa čemu služe plave koverte ispod stola?!' Ostala sam totalna pegla. Pa i Iva Majoli je rodila na carski jer je tako htjela i sva takozvana naša elita. Ne znam zašto neki mogu birati, a neki ne. Ako nazoveš rodilište u Postojni, mislim da bi ti oni mogli ispuniti želju. Otvara se privatno rodilište pa će možda tamo poštovati  naše želje (ako možeš toliko počekati). Poštujem svačije želje pa mislim da bi inaše trebale biti ispunjene. Želim ti sve najbolje i sa srećom. Ukoliko nadješ nekoga voljnog ispuniti ti želju, please, javi mi!

----------


## k2007

ni ja ne mogu vjerovati da žena-buduća majka ima tako malo prava. ne samo izbora, već općenito - način na koji se prema nama odnose. skoro kao da smo tu samo kao 'rasplodne' a ne ljudska bića koja bi trebala u ovakvom stanju (pred porord) imati tim veća prava izbora. Ne želim zvučati kao zatucana feministica ali bojim se da se sva ta nepravda događa upravo zato što su (i dalje, nažalost) muškarci na čelu svih tih odbora, i ostalih tijela koje o nama ženama donose ključne odluke.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

drago mi je da još netko razumije  :Heart:

----------


## dolphins

Ja sam željela carski zbog sigurnosti svojih beba i dogovoren je i bio preko veze a u konačnici je jedna beba bila poprečno pa bi me poslali na carski i bez neke veze ali sigurno je sigurno.

----------


## iridana2666

Upravo to i je ono sto me revoltira. Taj odnos doktor-trudnica. Vani sam se osjecala kao dama, vrijedna svakog postovanja, moja je zelja bila doktoru zakon i po tome se islo. Imala sam samo jedan gin pregled i to odmah na pocetku trudnoce zbog papa testa i to je bilo to. Nitko me dole nije dirao do 6 tjedana nakon carskog. Ovdje je to odvratno. Ne mogu vjerovati da te stalno ubadaju, pipkaju...Ja ssm svojem doktoru ovdje rekla da ne zelim da me nijednom ginekoloski pregleda. Malo me cudno pogledao, ali nista nije komentirao i postovao je to. Svaki gin pregled nosi rizik od nepotrebne infekcije. Klistir, brijanje... to su sve nepoznanice u inozemnim rodilistima. Kod mog doktora je bilo ovako: Dosla sam kod njega na pregled (UZV) u 5 mj trudnoce (3D UZV za kojeg kod nas jos nisu ni culi, te detaljan UZV na kojem raspodijele bebu u 3 segmenta i pregledavaju detaljno vitalne organe)  i rekla mu 'Doctor, I was thinking a lot about the birth and I came to a conclusion I would like to have a ceaserian' na sto mi je on odgovorio 'If that's what you wish, c-section will be'. Na sto mi je on objasnio da je protivno svakog zakona prirode nametati trudnici nacin na koji ce roditi. To je tijelo zene i svaka zena poznaje svoje tijelo i zna sto je za nju i njenu bebu najbolje. Ja se divim zenam koje su vise puta rodile prirodno, ja to uistinu vise NIKAD ne bi ponovila. Nakon carskog sam se oporavila nakon 3 dana, a nakon prirodnog poroda mi je trebalo nekih 6-8 mjeseci i jos sada osjecam poljedice. Mislim da bi trebalo maknuti te muskarce sa pozicija na kojima oni odlucuju o nama. Oni nisu zene, jednostavno receno. Jos kad svemu tome dodam da nam rodilista izgledaju kao stala.... I ne razumijem zasto ove zene poznatih licnosti mogu na carski ako to zele, a mi obicni ljudi ne. Voljela bi da mi na to odgovori doktor koji je radio carski Nini Slamic, Branki Bebic, Ivi Majoli, Ivi Todoric, Martini Novosel i ostalima koje su imale pravo biranja i izabiranja te opcije.

----------


## luciana32

a zašto želiš na carski rez? Ja sam upravo došla iz bolnice, imala sam carski rez (zadak i velika beba). Moram priznat da je oporavak puno teži kod carskog reza i meni osobno je bio lakši vaginalni porod.

Čujem da u Italiji žene masovno rađaju na carski rez da ne osjete trudove.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nakon carskog sam se oporavila nakon 3 dana, a nakon prirodnog poroda mi je trebalo nekih 6-8 mjeseci i jos sada osjecam poljedice.


iridana, to što je porod bio vaginalni ne znači da je ujedno bio i prirodan.
moram reagirati, jer roditi vaginalno i roditi prirodno nisu sinonimi.
tko zna kakav bi tvoj vaginalni porod bio i koliko bi ti vremena trebalo za oporavak da je zaista bio prirodan...
zapravo, skoro da i ne znam ženu koja je rodila stvarno prirodno (bez lijekova, bez med. intervencija, bez nametanja položaja, načina ponašanja...) i da joj se činilo da bi bilo bolje da je bilo na carski.
ali znam za jako puno žena koje su rodile vaginalno-a neprirodno u svakom smislu re riječi, pa su se dugo oporavljale, što fizički, što psihički...

----------


## ivana7997

> ali znam za jako puno žena koje su rodile vaginalno-a neprirodno u svakom smislu re riječi, pa su se dugo oporavljale, što fizički, što psihički...


.....pa mene stoga ne cudi sto se cesto cuje ta zelja za carskim bez medicinskih indikacija....

----------


## mamma Juanita

ni mene, žalosna istina.

----------


## mama courage

> Uistinu sam bila revoltirana jer doktori bi tu trebali biti za nas, a oni se ponašaju upravo suprotno.


hehe... smjesno mi je ovo citati na topicu koji je posvecen cr. do sada sam imala prilike slicne recenice procitati samo od majki koje su zeljele prirodan porod. a znam i slucajeve kad je zena preklinjala za drip. ocigledno svi ipak muche istu muku. kako god okrenes, ljecnici su ti koji su "zlocesti".   :Laughing:  

ispricavam se na upadu.

----------


## lejla

Moj primjer je primjer osobe koja je (godinama prije nego sam zatrudnjela) imala panicne napade od pomisli da dijete treba roditi. Za to su djelimicno krivi mediji koji porod prikazuju kao nesto ruzno, djelomicno moja nezrelost i zelja da kontrolisem i imam sve konce u svojim rukama. 

Prva trudnoca me je naucila da budem strpljiva, da moram da ucim i da se informisem - da radim na sebi i vezei sa MMom. Zavrsili smo potpuno prirodnim porodom kod kuce uz prijatelje i familiju - pravili smo malu party od poroda. Bilo je fantasticno za sve nas (ukljucujuci babicu). 

Sto hocu reci je da razumijem strah - i ja sam ga imala. Ali taj je strah vjerovatno projektiran necim iz vana an re vlastitim iskustvom. Moj ti je savjet da nadjes mjesto gdje ce te poroditi na carski, ali da u medjuvremenu radis na sebi.

----------


## sistinas

ja sam rodila carskim rezom na SD, oporavak je bio dosta brz, doma sam išla nakon 4 dana i danas nemam nekih posljedica a ni ožiljak se baš ne vidi... ALI, da sam mogla birati, uvijek bi izabrala prirodan porod (ili ne sasvim prirodan kakav je u našim rodilištima)!!
Moj savjet ti je da se dobro informiraš o svemu i da možda ne žuriš previše s odlukom, jer, carski je ipak operacija, jednom rezano tkivo nikad nije više elastično kao i prije,a mogu se pojaviti i mnoge druge posljedice te operacije (o kojima dosta piše u  tekstovima na portalu)..
A što se izbora u našim rodilištima tiče to je točno, nema izbora ni za jedne ni  za druge!!

----------


## k2007

> ali znam za jako puno žena koje su rodile vaginalno-a neprirodno u svakom smislu re riječi, pa su se dugo oporavljale, što fizički, što psihički...
> 			
> 		
> 
> .....pa mene stoga ne cudi sto se cesto cuje ta zelja za carskim bez medicinskih indikacija....


moram se složiti. pročitala sam jednom prilikom jedan odličan tekst (ne mogu se sjetiti imena autora, no uglavnom riječ je o uvaženom američkom ginekologu) o tome kako prirodan vaginalni porod sam po sebi ne bi trebao biti izrazito bolan, niti izrazito dug, niti imalo traumatičan. a sve žene koje su rodile vaginalno, a pamte porod kao deset ili više sati vrištanja, pucanja tkiva i ostalih grozota, da su ustvari trebale roditi - carski.
tako da se divim onim ženama koje imaju (u današnje vrijeme sve rijeđu) priliku i ČAST roditi vaginalno, potpuno prirodno, bez stresa, komplikaija itd. bilo bi predivno kad bismo sve mogle sam čin poroda mogle pamtiti kao najljepši trenutak u našim životima. nažalost nije tako, a je li greška u prirodi ili ginekolozima, ne znam više ni sama   :Sad:

----------


## wildflower

ne slazem se.

uopce ne mislim da je zelja za carskim bez indikacija u znacajnijoj vezi s rutinama koje se kod nas obavljaju tijekom vaginalnog poroda, a koje ga otezavaju i cine 'neprirodnim'.

mislim da to prije svega ima veze s cjelovitom osobnoscu trudnice o kojoj se radi, o njezinim stavovima, iskustvima, okolini i slicno.

jer kad ne bi bilo tako, pretpostavljam da se u zemljama 'naprednog zapada', na koje se tako volimo ugledati, uopce ne bi znalo za ideju carskog bez medicinskih indikacija. a svi, pretpostavljam, dobro znamo da to nije ni priblizno tako u stvarnosti. carski bez medicinskih indikacija se itekako obavljaju. i epiduralna se itekako uzima. cak i u onim prekrasnim zapadnim rodilistima u kojima su ponudjene sve zamislive mogucnosti za savrsen neinterventni porod.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> cak i u onim prekrasnim zapadnim rodilistima u kojima su ponudjene sve zamislive mogucnosti za savrsen neinterventni porod


već sam negdje pisala kako mi se čini vrlo prikladno reći za takve ustanove i liječnike kaže da prodaju osmijeh koji se skupo plaća.
neinterventni porod nije lako dobiti nigdje gdje god postoji suprotan pristup porodu, a to je gotovo u svim institucijama.
samo što će ti se u ovima zapadnijima smješkati i ponašati se pristojno, te poštivati tvoje želje.
ali će suptilno jako na njih pokušati utjecati.
ako si dovoljno "nepotkupljiva" od tih silnih smješkanja da te ne uvjere da ti ipak svašta nešto treba, super.

moj zaključak bi bio- tek kad se pristup i pogled na porod promijene, tek kad se počinje razumijevati, zaista razumijevati fiziologija poroda i potrebe žene u porodu, onda će biti i manje intervencija i manje zahtjeva za el. car. rezom.

k2007, sori za uzurpiranje topica...

----------


## Mirta30

Ivy , jesi li ti to u niskom startu????

----------


## iridana2666

k2000, kada ti je termin? Jesi li kontaktirala rodiliste u Postojni? Negdje pise da tamo rade carski za 2500 €, u to je ukljucena hrana i smjestaj 7 dana. Da sam sada moram roditi, iskopala bi odnekud te novce i otisla roditi tamo jer nasa rodilista i nas nacin 'prirodnog poroda' mene vise nece vidjeti!

----------


## iridana2666

k2007, sorry, odletjela mi nula umjesto sedmice

----------


## Cubana

> Uistinu sam bila revoltirana jer doktori bi tu trebali biti za nas, a oni se ponašaju upravo suprotno.


Sva sreća da su ipak doktori oni sa diplomom Medicinskog fakulteta pa oni odlučuju o potrebnim i nepotrebnim operacijama i intervencijama, a ne da slažu aranžmane ko turistička agencija.

----------


## Deaedi

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uistinu sam bila revoltirana jer doktori bi tu trebali biti za nas, a oni se ponašaju upravo suprotno.
> 
> 
> Sva sreća da su ipak doktori oni sa diplomom Medicinskog fakulteta pa oni odlučuju o potrebnim i nepotrebnim operacijama i intervencijama, a ne da slažu aranžmane ko turistička agencija.


Off topic, ali evo paralele: doktori odlucuju i o cijepljenju, pa ipak si ja kao mama dam pravo da "slažem aranžmane ko turistička agencija". I biram s cim i kada cu cijepiti dijete.

----------


## Cubana

Off topic: također možeš bolesno dijete i sebe nikad ne odvesti k doktoru i odbiti svaku intervenciju (pa tako i cijepljenje), ali ih ne možeš, osim estetskih (a i tu ima granica) naručivati kako ti se prohtije.

----------


## Trina

Ako buduća mama želi imati više od jednog djeteta mislim da je preriskantno i preneodgovorno ići na selektivni carski rez jer,iako ne vrijedi više ono pravilo o "dva carska",dešavaju se komplikacije.(ja znam dvije mame u mom gradiću koje zbog krivog reza mislim ne smiju više zatrudniti)Carski rez je operacija i dobro,dobro razmisli i pročitaj i prouči o njemu.Ne kritiziram te nego kao mama troje djece rođene vaginalnim putem savjetujem da to ne radiš.Eto.Sretno!

----------


## k2007

> k2000, kada ti je termin? Jesi li kontaktirala rodiliste u Postojni? Negdje pise da tamo rade carski za 2500 €, u to je ukljucena hrana i smjestaj 7 dana. Da sam sada moram roditi, iskopala bi odnekud te novce i otisla roditi tamo jer nasa rodilista i nas nacin 'prirodnog poroda' mene vise nece vidjeti!


termin je krajem 3.mjeseca...još se ne zna točno, već se pomaknuo nekih pet dana u zadnjih mjesec dana jer mali već sada želi izaći ...moram puno mirovati, jer su već sada uočeni 'prvi trudovi'... koliko je na kraju cijena? to je samo za mamu ili i tata može tamo boraviti?

----------


## iridana2666

Uistinu ti ne bih znala reci. Tu sam informaciju nasla na jednom drugom topicu. Trebala bi ih nazvati i pitati. Tata plaća 10.000,00 (nekadašnjih) SIT (ne znam koji je tečaj za EUR). Bas i mene zanima jer ja bi mozda isla na trece, ali ne zelim ni pomisliti ostati trudna ako nemam vec unaprijed zagarantiran carski. Pls, javi mi kad ih kontaktiraš. Ne moj mailom jer ti neće odgovoriti (probala ja više puta).
Čuvaj sebe i malog bebača.

----------


## leonisa

> Nakon carskog sam se oporavila nakon 3 dana


ne mozes ovo reci. zdrav razum ne dopusta. pa ni kopce/savove ti nisu povadili! moram priznati da nakon sto sam presla iz intenzivne u sobu i dobila Leu u sobu da se ne sjecam boli, ali to ne znaci da nje nije bilo i daleko od toga da sam se oporavila. radi se o rezu. sivanju. i danas nakon 10 mj. kad je promjena vremena osjetim sav. kako necu nakon 4 dana. mislim da si presubjektivna sto je tvoje pravo, ali nije fer da dajes krive informacije ili lazne nade. ko god je rodio carskim rezom reci ce ti da je nemoguce da si se oporavila nakon 3 dana. (osim ako nisi neki lik iz stripa, super heroj sa posebnim mocima  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Deaedi

> Nakon carskog sam se oporavila nakon 3 dana
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa ni kopce/savove ti nisu povadili! .... ko god je rodio carskim rezom reci ce ti da je nemoguce da si se oporavila nakon 3 dana. (osim ako nisi neki lik iz stripa, super heroj sa posebnim mocima  )


Ja sam imala carski s epiduralnom, nisam imala kopce/savove (nego nekakve konce unutra koji su se sami rastopili).

3 dana: kod mene to nije bio slucaj, nego cca. 2 tj, ali cura iz moje sobe je nakon carskog 4. dan bila super, potpuno oporavljena. Vidjela sam na svoje oci.

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam imala 3 carska reza, i uvijek sam se dobro oporavila, ali ja carski nikad nikom ne bi preporučila. Pogotovo ne kao "bolji za dijete", jer ja najbolje znam da nije.

----------


## leonisa

jedno je dobro se osjecat, dobro podnositi (meni je bilo mrak, nisam mogla vjerovati) ali ne i OPORAVITI. that's my point. i a sam se setala bolnicom nakon 48h ali se nisam oporavila. to je jednostavno, nemoguce.

----------


## Mony

Leonisa, ne mozes to sa sigurnoscu tvrditi. Nismo svi isti.

Cura koja je bila sa mnom u sobi isla je 5. dan doma, s tim da se vec puna 2 dana iza carskog, tj 3. dan ujutro, penjala stepenicama, cak je imala volju za sminkanjem, stalno je visila na kavi, hodala uspravno ko da nije sivana, a imala je konce koji se trebaju skidati  :shock: 

Ja sam joj uvijek govorila da mi je idol za oporavak, no nisam je dostigla - jedva sam se nakon 8 dana u bolnici uspela do stana i daljnjih 10 dana nisam izlazila, a ne bi ni to da nismo morali s malenim na spaljivanje pupka.

I nemaju svi konce i kopce za skidanje - moji se nisu trebali skidati. 

Ne znam iz prve ruke o oporavku nakon tezih vaginalnih poroda, ali ovo sto mogu procitati ovdje, ima ih i puno gorih od onih nakon carskog  :/ 

S ovim postom ne ulazim u raspravu: vaginalni vs. carski    :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

mislim da se nismo razumjeli...oporavak znaci zacjeljenje, prvenstveno. a ako netko kaze "oporavila sam se nakon 3 dana" ja citam: nakon 3 dana sam mogla reci da sam se osjecala ko da carskog nije ni bilo. rekla bi carski what?

jedno je to sto ti govoris, setnja, penjanje, sminjkanje.....drugo je fakticko realno zdravstveno stanje. pa zub kad vadis traje barem 2 dana da se celjust oporavi....mislim da kuzis sta ocu reci.  :Smile:

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Leonisa, ne mozes to sa sigurnoscu tvrditi. Nismo svi isti.
> 
> Cura koja je bila sa mnom u sobi isla je 5. dan doma, s tim da se vec puna 2 dana iza carskog, tj 3. dan ujutro, penjala stepenicama, cak je imala volju za sminkanjem, stalno je visila na kavi, hodala uspravno ko da nije sivana, a imala je konce koji se trebaju skidati  :shock:


Imam vrlo slično iskustvo, išla sam na kavu preko puta rodilišta već treći dan, nisam se šminkala ali sam si prala kosu (dugu), masirala cice, nosila bebu po sobi, pospremala tj. preslagivala ormarić, namještala krevet, pomagala cimericama. Ali TO nije značilo da sam oporavljena, imala sam bolan REZ i morala sam biti jako pažljiva. "Stara ja" sam bila negdje nakon mjesec i pol - dva.

*U prosjeku*, oporavak od carskog jest puno dulji i kompliciraniji od oporavka nakon vaginalnog poroda. Što ne znači da nema suprotnih primjera, ali ne bih računala na to da sam rodilja.

----------


## Deaedi

leonisa, ljudi su individue. Mozes samo dati svoj primjer i saslusati tudje. Ako se netko oporavio nakon 3 dana od carskog, jedino kaj mogu reci: blago njemu. 
Ja nisam, jer mi je pukao sav i curio jos valjda mjesec dana, ali kaj ces, peh.
Moj prijateljica je rodlia vaginalno, uz epi, pa veli da se oporavljala mjesec dana. Kad njoj netko kaze da se nakon vaginalnog oporavi za 3 dana, onda ona komentira kao i ti, da je to nemoguce.

----------


## leonisa

Deaedi, kuzim ali mislim da je Nina_zg rekla upravo ono sto sam ja pokusavala. tako je i meni bilo. pa necu reci da sam se oporavila nakon 48h  :Wink:

----------


## Mony

Pa dodje te na isto kao kad neka rodilja nakon vaginalnog sa savom od epiziotomije vecim od carskog kaze da se brzo oporavila, zar ne? 

Opet ulazim u carski vs. vaginalni   :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> Pa dodje te na isto kao kad neka rodilja nakon vaginalnog sa savom od epiziotomije vecim od carskog kaze da se brzo oporavila, zar ne? 
> 
> Opet ulazim u carski vs. vaginalni


moja seka se od epi šava oporavljala mjesec dana.
koja je onda razlika?

----------


## chani

uf, meni je trebalo dost da se oporavim od carskog, jedva sam se dizala iz kreveta 2 mjeseca, nakon 4 mjeseca su mi iskocile nekakve priraslice,
ma uglavnom nocna mora  :/

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

k2007, draga, da li si sasvim sigurna da želiš carski? 
znaš, mislim da se ti ne bi javila baš na ovaj forum da si sasvim sigurna! možda si se, svjesno ili podsvjesno ipak javila baš nama, jer želiš da te odgovorimo.   :Smile:  
gle, evo ja sam ti mama koja je, recimo, uspjela pogledati u oči strahu od poroda. ako želiš razgovor ili ohrabrenje, javi mi se na pp.
imaš to sreću da živiš u rijeci, zašto ne pokušaš stupiti u kontakt s babicom barbarom finderle koja se educirala za "vođenje" prirodnih poroda i porazgovaraš s njom, objasniš joj svoje strahove i pretreseš s njom, točku po točku, svoj traumatičan porod i probaš s njom vidjeti što je pošlo u krivo i da li bi se to i kako moglo izbjeći. mogla bi čak "podmazati" doktora za carski, ako je to jedini način, pa ipak probati s barbarom porod na stolčiću ili u vodi, znajući da ti je on na stand by-u i možeš na carski ako poželiš.
ako ti je prvi porod bio traumatičan ovo ti je prilika da prevladaš te traume...

----------


## MGrubi

> moja seka se od epi šava oporavljala mjesec dana.
> koja je onda razlika?


1. tvoju seku su nepotrebno rezali (ukoliko nije nedonošće)
2. većina žena pri prirodnom porodu u prirodnom položaju neće imati velika oštečenja (većina neće ni puknuti)

ja sam rodila 4kg bebe s 3 površinska šava, na stolčiću

bolnički pristup porodu je pogrešan

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moja seka se od epi šava oporavljala mjesec dana.
> koja je onda razlika?
> 
> 
> 1. tvoju seku su nepotrebno rezali (ukoliko nije nedonošće)
> 2. većina žena pri prirodnom porodu u prirodnom položaju neće imati velika oštečenja (većina neće ni puknuti)
> ...


a ja se slažem.
htjedoh reći da je vrijeme oporavka individualno.

----------


## Tiwi

Puhica tako si to lijepo napisala. Nadam se da ćemo ponekad prošetati nekom livadom s klincima pa da te mogu malo ispitati   :Wink:  

I ja sam imala strahove. Na žalost, iako sam ih prevladala, nisam uspjela spriječiti "bolnički pristup" i završila na hitnom carskom. Nadam se - nikad više.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

čuj, ja sam ti inače iz samobora! (premda sad živim u zgb)  :Smile: 
naravno, bit će mi drago!

----------


## mamazika

Razlika je ta da ti šav od epi ne utiče na slijedeće trudnoće, a od carskog se zapravo nikad ne oporaviš u potpunosti - postoji smanjena šansa za slijedeću trudnoću, veća šansa za komplikacije u trudnoći, a izvan toga mogućnost stvaranja priraslica koje mogu poremetiti genitalni ili probavni trakt.
Pa sad tko voli nek izvoli namjerno skakati u taj rizik. Ja sam imala 2 carska, nemam neke gadnije posljedice (osim što gadno izgleda) ali da sam mogla birati ne bi ga nikad izabrala.
Ako je problem zbog kojeg želiš carski psihičke prirode, bolje je otići na psihoterapiju i normalni porod doživjeti kao oslobođenje, pročišćenje...
A ako je samo bol to čega se bojiš - epiduralna je bolje rješenje od carskog.

----------


## k2007

> leonisa, ljudi su individue. Mozes samo dati svoj primjer i saslusati tudje.


moram se složiti iako nisam još rodila, i svi znate kakvom porodu težim. kol'ko ljudi, tol'ko čudi. koliko žena, toliko različitih viđenja poroda. naslušala sam se savjeta i savjeta, zbilja raznoraznih iskustava (npr. ona koja je rađala 15 sati, bila sva razrezana, depresivna, ne shvaća onu koja se porodila za pola sata ni ne primijetivši; i obrnuto). naravno, svako je iskustvo dragocijeno, pogotovo onome tko to još nije prošao. no nažalost nešto me zove da ipak postupim po svom (i zbilja se nadam da ću to uspjeti postići), jer svi smo mi individue, naša tijela, naša djeca, naše situacije i njihovi daljnji razvoji. mislim da je na kraju priče ipak najvažnije fokusirati se na produkt poroda (malu bebicu, novi život), jer nakon što ovako postrance, znači bez vlastitog iskustva o sličnom, pratim što koja mama priča o svojem porodu, moram zaključiti - kakav god tko porod imao, na kraju se ipak sve zaboravi. i ostane samo iskustvo (bolno ili manje bolno,haha) na najljepši trenutak u životu - donošenje novog života na svijet. jesam dobro zaključila?   :Wink:

----------


## k2007

> k2007, draga, da li si sasvim sigurna da želiš carski? 
> znaš, mislim da se ti ne bi javila baš na ovaj forum da si sasvim sigurna! možda si se, svjesno ili podsvjesno ipak javila baš nama, jer želiš da te odgovorimo.   
> gle, evo ja sam ti mama koja je, recimo, uspjela pogledati u oči strahu od poroda. ako želiš razgovor ili ohrabrenje, javi mi se na pp.
> imaš to sreću da živiš u rijeci, zašto ne pokušaš stupiti u kontakt s babicom barbarom finderle koja se educirala za "vođenje" prirodnih poroda i porazgovaraš s njom, objasniš joj svoje strahove i pretreseš s njom, točku po točku, svoj traumatičan porod i probaš s njom vidjeti što je pošlo u krivo i da li bi se to i kako moglo izbjeći. mogla bi čak "podmazati" doktora za carski, ako je to jedini način, pa ipak probati s barbarom porod na stolčiću ili u vodi, znajući da ti je on na stand by-u i možeš na carski ako poželiš.
> ako ti je prvi porod bio traumatičan ovo ti je prilika da prevladaš te traume...


puno hvala na ohrabrivanju, ali ja sam potpuno odlučna. razlog nije trauma prethodnog poroda, jer do sad još nisam rodila. (a nije razlog ni taj što mi je ovo prvi porod)
javila sam se na ovaj forum prvenstveno zbog željene informacije, znači ako je netko imao iskustvo odabrati carski, da mi objasni gdje i kako. 
teško mi je ovako na forumu objasniti svoje razloge, jer iako sam anonimna, malo je sve to skupa preduga priča, i i dalje stojim iza toga da bi malotko uopće shvatio, čak i da pročita.
ps.ja sam isto iz zgb-a

----------


## Deaedi

Bez obzira kako na kraju rodila, zelim sve najbolje tebi i tvojoj bebici.

----------


## MGrubi

i da nam se što prije oporaviš 
 :Love:

----------


## iridana2666

Točno znam kako se osjećaš i u potpunosti se slažem s tobom. Oko mene su svi šizili kada sam se za prvo odlučila za carski, govorili da nisam normalna itd. Medjutim, to je ono što sam ja htjela, to je moje tijelo i ja odlučujem. Jako sam puno čitala, informirala se na reznim forumima, pitala žene koje su rodile normalno vs carski (ali ne carski da te najprije izmuče sa trudovima 24 sata pa te režu nego dogovoreni) i sve, ali uistinu sve su se izjasnile da bi ponovno na elektivni carski pa čak i one koje i nisu imale tako težak vag porod. Pitala sam doktore što je manja trauma za ženino tijelo, što nosi manje dugoročnih posljedica i odgovorili su da je carski bolji. Moje dvije ginekologice rodile su na carski jer su tako one izabrale (po dvoje djece i jedna i druga visoko kotiraju u inozemnoj liječničkoj komori). Znam da će me sada neke žene ovdje popljuvati i možda stvoriti krivu sliku o meni, ali imala sam svoje razloge ( u koje neću ulaziti) i za njih se ne moram opravdavati jer je to moja želja i odluka. Istina je - nakon carskog sam bila avion nakon 3 dana. Ne mora mi nitko vjerovati, ali istina je, čak je i doktor ostao šokiran rekavši da još nije imao nijednu pacijetnicu koja je 24 sata nakon carskog hodala po bolnici, normalno se dizala iz kreveta, kuhala gostima kavu (imala sam svoj apartman), saginjala se, nosila bebu... Carski je bio u nedjelju u 8,a  otpuštena sam bila u utorak u 1 poslijepodne (i malena je imala apgar 10/10). Kad sam došla kući, raspakirala sam svoju torbu, dobro se najela za ručak, oprala 2 mašine robe, sve stavila sušiti, popeglala što mi je još bilo ostalo prije odlaska u bolnicu, usisala kuću od 300 kvadrata i išla kuhati večeru i uz sve to se bavila i malenom. Pet dana nakon carskog sam se vozikala okolo, šetala i uživala u kavama sa curama. Moj dragi je bio pilot na avionu i kako nas je dovezao kući iz rodilišta, išao je pakirati kofere i otputovao na 10 dana. Nisam imala nikakve pomoći već sam bila prepuštena sama sebi sa bebom od 3 dana i carskim rezom i sve sam to prošla da nisam ni osjetila. Što se vag poroda tiče, NIKAD NIKAD više! Trebalo mi je duuuuugo dugo da se oporavim. Još 6 mj poslije nisam se dobro osjećala, a do pred malo sam osjećala poljedice. Iako sam imala epiduralnu, nisam osjetila niti jedan trud, ni malo boli, ali ono poslije je bilo pakleno. Ne možes sjesti, ići na WC, hodati...noćna mora. Moj dragi želi na treće dijete, ali sam ja rekla da ne dolazi u obzir osim ako mi neki doktor ne zagarantira, ono - milion posto, da ću se moći poroditi na carski, inače ništa od trećeg bebača. K2007, znam kako se osjećaš i nadam se da ćeš uspjeti u svojoj namjeri. Molim te javi mi kako teku stvari.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ima jedna jako poučna i inspirativna knjiga koju je napisla žena ginekolog, prevedena je na hrv.:
Christiane Northrup "Žensko tijelo, ženska mudrost".
preporučam od srca!

----------


## macek

> Pitala sam doktore što je manja trauma za ženino tijelo, što nosi manje dugoročnih posljedica i odgovorili su da je carski bolji.


manja trauma za ženino tijelo?  :shock: 
mislim, to je rezanje trbuha, maternice.. razmislite što to znači na energetskom nivou..
kako žalosno da liječnici daju takve dezinformacije, a još je žalosnije što i vjeruju u to..

----------


## sirius

> .. razmislite što to znači na energetskom nivou..
> kako žalosno da liječnici daju takve dezinformacije, a još je žalosnije što i vjeruju u to..


Mislim da liječnici ne znaju da postoji energetski nivo.Jer ako bi mislili da postoji cijela teorija o medicini pada u vodu.
Ali mislim da smo odlutali sa teme...

----------


## mama courage

> Kad sam došla kući, raspakirala sam svoju torbu, dobro se najela za ručak, oprala 2 mašine robe, sve stavila sušiti, popeglala što mi je još bilo ostalo prije odlaska u bolnicu, usisala kuću od 300 kvadrata i išla kuhati večeru i uz sve to se bavila i malenom


jedno je sigurno, moji razlozi za elektivni cr nikad za nikad nisu sadrzavali zelju da 3. dana nakon operacije budem vrijedna ko stepfordska supruga.   :Laughing:

----------


## ronin

A ja sam nakon carskog došla doma nakon sedam dana ko zadnji invalid...dijete nisam mogla držati.
Dan danas znam osjetiti rub ožiljka kako me zateže,šavove vaginalnog koji se dogodio dvije godine kasnije-ne.
A da vidite fotografije pred rodilištem...nakon carskog su svi komentirali da izgledam ko da sam se "iz lijesa digla",a nakon drugog čist normalnog.
Isprobala sam dakle jedno i drugo....nikad više na carski.(a imala sam težak vaginalni porod,da se razumijemo)

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Isprobala sam dakle jedno i drugo....nikad više na carski.(a imala sam težak vaginalni porod,da se razumijemo)


Sve žene koje sam srela u RL izjavile su isto. Sve carice s kojima sam ležala nakon oporavka, prvih 24 sata nakon operacije morale su ležati ako je bila spinalna anestezija, u sobi na odjelu za intenzivnu njegu. Nakon toga smo MORALE ustati, da se smanji rizik od stvaranja tromba. Bile smo prikopčane na infuziju, imale kateter u mokraćnom mjehuru, primile injekciju heparina, imale ranu koju su sestre prematale dvaput dnevno, neke su imale dren, bila je jedna komplikacija - ženi koja je ležala do mene ODŠILI su se unutarnji slojevi tkiva pa je jako krvarila i završila u sali ponovno... moje iskustvo s carskim je dobro (bio je medicinski indiciran), i oporavak je bio relativno brz, ali ne mogu zamisliti da je vaginalni porod veća trauma za organizam od carskog, osim u specifičnim slučajevima. 

Iz nekih postova ovdje dalo bi se pogrešno zaključiti da je carski uvijek bolja opcija i da ga doktori ne rade jer su zločesti valjda, ali to jednostavno nije tako.

----------


## Felix

> macek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   .. razmislite što to znači na energetskom nivou..
> kako žalosno da liječnici daju takve dezinformacije, a još je žalosnije što i vjeruju u to..
> 
> 
> Mislim da liječnici ne znaju da postoji energetski nivo.Jer ako bi mislili da postoji cijela teorija o medicini pada u vodu.
> Ali mislim da smo odlutali sa teme...


ma pustimo energetski nivo - gledajmo samo fizicki nivo. rezanje nekoliko slojeva tkiva, misica, maternice, nasuprot eventualnom rezanju medjice, do kojega ni ne mora doci - pa zar se to uopce moze usporediti?? :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

glejte curke , ja sam skroz pukla  :/ 
ostala mi zabetonirana rečenica kako se žena ginekologica odlučila za elektivni carski, da sam sinoć sanjala kako pričam s nekom ginekologicom i pitam je a kako je ona rodila, na što mi odgovara pa naravno el. carski, na što sam njoj objašnjavala o snazi prirodnog poroda, i Postojni i Feldbachu ...   :/ 
sve mi se čini zalud, jer naše specijalizacije ginekologije proizvodi doktore koji smatraju da je žena nesposobna sama roditi

----------


## Poslid

Ja znam dvije ginekologice u Čk koje su rodile carskim rezom. Ne znam točno, ali mogla bih se kladiti da su imale elektivni.

No, kako će se one odlučiti za nešto drugo kad kroz cijelo školovanje uče samo o djelovanju lijekova, mogućim komplikacijama i intervencijama. Pitam se koliko studenata medicine i specijalizanta ginekologije vidi zaista prirodni porod.

----------


## mina30

Htjela bih biti objektivna, ali nakon sto sam procitala tekstove o carskom, jednostavno ne razumijem kako se netko na to moze odluciti bez indikacija :? . Ne zelim osudjivati, i zbilja bi htjela razumjeti, jer mi se cini da je staviti svoje zelje ispred sigurnosti djeteta, bez obzira na razloge, nakraju ipak sebicno.

Dok su neke žene voljne preuzeti rizik nad zdravljem svoga tijela, teško da će ikoja žena preuzeti rizik nad zdravljem ili životom svoga djeteta smo zbog udobnosti ili da bi izbjegla bolne trudove. Stoga je spominjanje rizika za  dijete rođeno carskim rezom jako važno. Prilikom izvođenja samog kirurškog reza postoji čak 5 % šanse da se skalperom slučajno ozlijedi (zareže) i dijete. Pošto iz djetetovih pluća ne dolazi do potpunog istiskivanja plodne vode, kao što se to spontano događa  prilikom vaginalnog poroda, mnoga djeca rođena carskim rezom imaju poremećaje rada dišnog sustava što je veliki «ubojica» novorođenčadi.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=910

----------


## sorciere

> Htjela bih biti objektivna, ali nakon sto sam procitala tekstove o carskom, jednostavno ne razumijem kako se netko na to moze odluciti bez indikacija :? . Ne zelim osudjivati, i zbilja bi htjela razumjeti, jer mi se cini da je staviti svoje zelje ispred sigurnosti djeteta, bez obzira na razloge, nakraju ipak sebicno.
> 
> Dok su neke žene voljne preuzeti rizik nad zdravljem svoga tijela, teško da će ikoja žena preuzeti rizik nad zdravljem ili životom svoga djeteta smo zbog udobnosti ili da bi izbjegla bolne trudove. Stoga je spominjanje rizika za  dijete rođeno carskim rezom jako važno. Prilikom izvođenja samog kirurškog reza postoji čak 5 % šanse da se skalperom slučajno ozlijedi (zareže) i dijete. Pošto iz djetetovih pluća ne dolazi do potpunog istiskivanja plodne vode, kao što se to spontano događa  prilikom vaginalnog poroda, mnoga djeca rođena carskim rezom imaju poremećaje rada dišnog sustava što je veliki «ubojica» novorođenčadi.
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=910


pa onda budi objektivna, i ostavi prostora drukčijim razmišljanjima. 

članak za koji si navela link - nema blage veze s "tehnologijom" poroda.   :Mad:   ali ima s prestravljivanjem. 

ajmo konkretno na NAŠU državu. ako sam dobro zapamtila podatke s naših stranica (nađeno preko googla)...

u HRVATSKOJ godišnje ima cca 40.000 poroda (nekakav prosjek u zadnjih par godina). od toga se cca 5.000 dovrši carskim rezom. 

daj mi podatak ZA HRVATSKU:

1. koliko od tih 5.000 majki je umrlo
2. koliko od njih je imalo sve ove stravične posljedice 
3. koliko beba niže porođajne težine (od ukupno rođenih s nižom porođajnom težinom) je rođeno carskim rezom
4. koliko od tih beba je umrlo
5. koliko od tih beba je zarezano skalpelom
itd...

termin "mnoga djeca" ne znači baš ništa.

----------


## Deaedi

> Htjela bih biti objektivna, ali nakon sto sam procitala tekstove o carskom, jednostavno ne razumijem kako se netko na to moze odluciti bez indikacija :? . Ne zelim osudjivati, i zbilja bi htjela razumjeti, jer mi se cini da je staviti svoje zelje ispred sigurnosti djeteta, bez obzira na razloge, nakraju ipak sebicno.


Mislim da je stvar u slobodi izbora. Ako zena ima pravo birati da li ce uopce roditi, zasto ne bi imala pravo birati kako ce roditi?

----------


## sirius

Mene zanima zašto se žene odlučuju na unaprijed dogovoren carski rez ako nema medicinskih indikacija za njega? Ne osuđujem odluku,za mene ona osobno nema ni malo smisla,ali za nekog tko to unaprijed odluči sigurno ima.
Što je dakle prevagnulo u odluci?Strah od boli?Strah od intervencija?
Strah od nepoznatog?Strah da će se dijete više mučiti u vaginalnom porodu?Strah da će se nešo dogoditi dijetetu u vaginalnom porodu pa je bolje igrati na "sigurno"?Kozmetički razlozi(bolje biki rez nego rez od epizotomije)?

----------


## sirius

> Mislim da je stvar u slobodi izbora. Ako zena ima pravo birati da li ce uopce roditi, zasto ne bi imala pravo birati kako ce roditi?


Razumijem pojam "slobode izbora" ,ali iza njega stoje drugi razlozi.

Nitko ne osporava slobodu izbora ,ali koji se razlozi kriju iza izbora?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je stvar u slobodi izbora. Ako zena ima pravo birati da li ce uopce roditi, zasto ne bi imala pravo birati kako ce roditi?
> 
> 
> Razumijem pojam "slobode izbora" ,ali iza njega stoje drugi razlozi.
> 
> Nitko ne osporava slobodu izbora ,ali koji se razlozi kriju iza izbora?


Osobno ja ne znam, ali pretpostavljam da su individualni za svaku zenu. I to treba postovati, zar ne?

----------


## Deaedi

> Nitko ne osporava slobodu izbora ,ali koji se razlozi kriju iza izbora?


Vidis, ja mislim da se sloboda izbora zene KAKO ce roditi stalno osporava. Sa svih strana. Bilo da odberes prirodni, neinterventni porod ili elektivni carski rez.

Npr. ne moze se reci da se podrzava slobodu izbora, ako se podrzava carski rez samo kod medicinskih indikacija. Jer onda nisi priznao druge, individualne, osobne razloge. Gdje je onda tu sloboda izbora zene da donese odluku?

Ovo je u zadnje vrijeme vec n-ti topic o carskom koji dovede do ove rasprave, a ja se uvijek "upecam". Over and out.  :Bye:

----------


## ronin

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je stvar u slobodi izbora. Ako zena ima pravo birati da li ce uopce roditi, zasto ne bi imala pravo birati kako ce roditi?
> 
> 
> Razumijem pojam "slobode izbora" ,ali iza njega stoje drugi razlozi.
> 
> Nitko ne osporava slobodu izbora ,ali koji se razlozi kriju iza izbora?


Ako poštujemo pravo na slobodu izbora onda automatski poštujemo i razloge koji su do tog izbora doveli(ne znači da se s njima i slažemo)-to mi je jedino logično.

Čini mi se da se autorica topica definitivno odlučila na elektivni carski(na to su se nadovezala mišljenja o opravdanosti/neopravdanosti i rizicima;tu sam i sama sudjelovala svojim iskustvom) i da traži konkretan odgovor na pitanje kako ga u Hr sprovesti u djelo.

Možda bi bilo korisnije da se javljaju one koje joj u njenom problemu stvarno mogu savjetom pomoći  i da se to istovremeno ne pretvori u n-tu raspravu o carskom rezu na ovon forumu.

----------


## iridana2666

Bravo Daedi! Točno si u bit pogodila ono što ja cijelo vrijeme hoću naglasiti, a to je sloboda izbora da žena rodi kako joj drago, a da ju okolina ne osuđuje ili nameće način. Ja se osobno divim ženama koje su više puta rodile vaginalno jer što se mene tiče - nikad više!

----------


## sorciere

http://www.hzjz.hr/publikacije/porodi2004.pdf

http://www.zdravlje.hr/clanak.php?id...1d5b2989f10ed0

http://www.hcjz.hr/clanak.php?id=125...c094937438e050

----------


## Vanchy

> ima jedna jako poučna i inspirativna knjiga koju je napisla žena ginekolog, prevedena je na hrv.:
> Christiane Northrup "Žensko tijelo, ženska mudrost".
> preporučam od srca!


Ovo bi trebala procitati svaka zena bez obzira je li i hoce li radjati i bez obzira na godine. Ja se znam nasaliti i reci da je ovo biblija za zene. Prvi puta sam za nju cula prije trudnoce, ali sam ju tek u trudnoci procitala.

----------


## ana.m

> Pitala sam doktore što je manja trauma za ženino tijelo, što nosi manje dugoročnih posljedica i odgovorili su da je carski bolji.
> 			
> 		
> 
> manja trauma za ženino tijelo?  :shock: 
> mislim, to je rezanje trbuha, maternice.. razmislite što to znači na energetskom nivou..
> kako žalosno da liječnici daju takve dezinformacije, a još je žalosnije što i vjeruju u to..


Da baš, a i jako se dobro zna da je za dijete puno bolje da "ipak", ako je naravno sve u redu, prođe kroz porođajni kanal a ne da ga izvade iz mamine buše onako, na prepad.

----------


## MGrubi

netko je tražio konkretne rezultate, pa evo:



> Od ukupnog broja 18.653 poroda, 17.828 poroda su bili planirani vaginalni porodi, dok se kod 825 poroda radilo o planiranom carskom rezu. Učestalost premještaja novorođene djece na neonatalnu intenzivnu skrb je iznosila 5.2% nakon planiranog vaginalnog poroda i 9.8% nakon planiranog carskog reza.
> Plućne komplikacije su dokumentirane u 0.8% novorođenih beba nakon planiranog vaginalnog poroda i 1.6% novorođenih beba nakon planiranog carskog reza. Nisu utvrđene statistički znakovite razlike glede niskih vrijednosti Apgar indeksa ili neuroloških simptoma.


a nabasala tu:
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...14&godina=2007

----------


## Deaedi

> netko je tražio konkretne rezultate, pa evo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Od ukupnog broja 18.653 poroda, 17.828 poroda su bili planirani vaginalni porodi, dok se kod 825 poroda radilo o planiranom carskom rezu. Učestalost premještaja novorođene djece na neonatalnu intenzivnu skrb je iznosila 5.2% nakon planiranog vaginalnog poroda i 9.8% nakon planiranog carskog reza.
> Plućne komplikacije su dokumentirane u 0.8% novorođenih beba nakon planiranog vaginalnog poroda i 1.6% novorođenih beba nakon planiranog carskog reza. Nisu utvrđene statistički znakovite razlike glede niskih vrijednosti Apgar indeksa ili neuroloških simptoma.
> 			
> ...


Naravno da su % postporodjajnih problema veci kod djece rodjene carskim rezom, s obzirom da se carskim rezom zavrsavaju trudnoce kod kojih postoji medicinska indikacija, odnosno neki problemi kod mame ili bebe. Za ispravnu sliku trebalo bi napraviti detaljniju usporedbu.

----------


## MGrubi

> radilo o planiranom carskom rezu..


planirani, ne hitni carski

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  radilo o planiranom carskom rezu..
> 
> 
> planirani, ne hitni carski


?

Upravo to sam i mislila. Na planirani carski rez.

----------


## MGrubi

pa u tekstu se spominje planirani carski a ne hitni kad porod zapne
 :? 
je li planirani i elektivni ista stvar?

----------


## Deaedi

Nismo se skuzile  :Laughing:  

Htjela sam reci da su zdravstveni problemi kod beba rodjenih carskim rezom ocekivano veci, jer se cesto prepoznaju jos u trudnoci, pa se ide na carski.

----------


## leonisa

ima hitan carski i elektivan/planiran koji moze biti medicinski opravdan i medicinski neopravdan/ sa ili bez indikacija
 :Smile:  




> Pitala sam doktore što je manja trauma za ženino tijelo, što nosi manje dugoročnih posljedica i odgovorili su da je carski bolji.


 :shock: 
ne mogu vjerovati da si dobila takav odgovor.

----------


## dupla duplica

Jooj, ljudi, teško je pratiti kolko se zahuktalo...

*Draga k2007*, oprosti što sam se i ja ubacila, ne mogu ti pomoći informacijom, ali imam neodoljiv poriv reći svoje iskustvo.

Majka sam dva para blizanaca. 
Prvi su rođeni vaginalno (ne prirodno, na žalost, ali priča o tome kako sam se uopće izborila da ih iznesem do 38+6tjedana spada negdje drugdje...). Tako sam i željela. Ništa ljepše od trenutka kad sam rodila mog Luku i kad me, onako novorođen, istog časa pogledao u oči...

Druge sam rodila planiranim carskim (uz spinalni blok) - jer su bili položeni poprijeko. Za mene je to, slutiš već, bio neželjen ishod. Ali to nisam mogla birati. Bila sam sretna da su došli na svijet živi i zdravi. ALI - nisam imala osjećaj da sam rodila. Ne u potpunosti. Iako sam bila pri svijesti (koliko se to može reći za osobu nakljukanu svim mogućim kemikalijama) i vidjela moje anđele nakon poroda, pretužno mi je bilo da ih nisam mogla dotaknuti, zagrliti. Niti podojiti. Ni odmah po porodu. Niti 6 sati kasnije. A niti 24 sata kasnije (računaj na 24h u intenzivnoj, na infuziji, žedna a ne smiješ piti, gladna a bez jela...), kada sam ih konačno dobila u rooming-in, nije bilo lako podojiti ih - jer nisam mogla ustati. Ni okrenuti se. Ni dignuti bebu. A nema nikog da ti pomogne. Ne onako kako bi bilo zaista od pomoći - da ti doda djetešce, namjesti ga na prsa, bude uz tebe, ohrabri, posavjetuje, digne ga nakon podoja itd.

Da su mi to bili prvi blizanci, sigurno ih ne bih dugo dojila. A dojim.

Da ne duljim - važno je ZAŠTO želiš CS, ali to je tvoja stvar. Na forumu ne moraš reći. Onaj tko ima pravo znati je tvoje djetešce, a jednom će te i na glas to pitati. Jer se moram složiti s već napisanim da CS nije bezazlen zahvat kako ga prikazuju. To je složena operacija, kao takva rizična i za mamu i za bebu, a da ne govorimo o oporavku. Svaka čast ženama koje su nakon 3 dana hodale bez problema, ali pitajmo se koliko treba vremena maternici i mišićima da zarastu? I hoće li ti ta maternica ikad više trebati? I kada ćeš moći mirne duše podići veći teret, starije dijete (nemaš ga još, ali ako planiraš imati još jedno dijete, opet razlog za vaginalni porod!), kad ćeš moći fizički vježbati itd.

I da se vratim na pitanje *dojenja*: nije istina da je dojenje jednako lako uspostaviti nakon carskog kao i nakon prirodnog ili vaginalnog. Ima divnih iskustava, hvala Bogu. Ali tijelu je _prirodno_ roditi. I zato je bolje. Nazovite me konzervom ili kako vam drago. No u čemu je sloboda izbora, ako se svodi na izbor ZA mene, ali PROTIV drugoga - a pogotovo bebe? Da li je ista sloboda razlogom, bolje reći opravdanjem da žena puši u trudnoći? Ili da pije alkohol dok doji? Gdje je granica?...Otiđoh u filozofiju, sorry  :Embarassed:  

Dakle, moje iskustvo - vaginalni uvijek, carski samo ako moraš! Ja sam se duugo oporavljala (u odnosu na vag.), upala i u posporođajnu depresiju (pripisujem ju šoku odmah nakon operacije kad mi je pzuls pao na 39 i osjećala sam da umirem, a nikoga u prostoriji jer je uletila hitnoća pa svi u sali), imala manje mlijeka, trebala puno više pomoći sa strane i šta je najvažnije meni - nisam imala iskustvo poroda. A to je u mom životu i te kako iskustvo N.1!

K2007, ništa te ne košta još se jednom preispitati- najveća je hrabrost pobijediti sebe - svoje strahove, svoju povijest, svoje nepokolebljivosti... Vjerujem da ćeš time djetetu biti izvrstan primjer, a to svi želimo.

Oprosti još jednom na upadu, želim tebi i bebici svako dobro i budi hrabra - kako god rodila, trebat će ti!  :Love:

----------


## dupla duplica

I još:
*Puhice* -divno sročeno!

Moji drugi anđeli  imaju stalno problema s laganim upalama dišnih puteva - možda ipak ima nešto u tome...

----------


## samaritanka

Nekako si tesko zamisljam razloge zena za elektivnim carskim. 

Nekako mi je tesko shvatiti da je ruka kirurga sigurnija od bozje ruke za neke...

Ne znam, zbilja ne znam...

Tebe ne poznajem K...., o Majoli i nekim slavnima se pise po novinama pa je njihov izbor po meni logican slijed rada njihovih mozgova...mozda pomodni rekla bi...mozda "poslovni"...Osobno mislim da su te zene prevarene... a da toga nisu svjesne...mozda je to i ceh njihove privilegirane pozicije...poput dosadnih paparaca...Novinari danas jos uvijek ne negiraju negativno javno u novinama kad je u pitanju bio elektivni carski. To se samo spomene i eventualno je prizvuk BLAGO NJOJ...Dalo bi se zakljuciti da je to za privilegirane...izabrane...s puno novaca...

Mislim da je vaginalac pa i neprirodan sto se tice mozga i tijela zene puno vrijedniji za svaku zenu od carskog reza. Carski kao nuzni ima drugu tezinu i ako nije navuceni carski, a ima i toga danas kako se zna zbog kirurske kartice i obaveznog broja recimo izvedenih carskih...zato kazem one nuzne...istinski nuzne...dobro je da ih imamo...kao alternativu.

Ja svoju maternicu ne dam za vjezbanje nekom kirurgu za neke druge zene i djecu...niti dozvoljavam da me izmanipuliraju "dobrobitima" elektivnog carskog...

----------


## sorciere

dok sam čekala na POROD (ne operaciju), srela sam dosta žena koje su TREBALE roditi carskim rezom - zbog komplikacija. naime, bila sam nekoliko dana na odjelu za čuvanje trudnoće.

većina njih bila je isprestavljena pričama poroda carskim rezom (a kakve se i ovdje provlače), i nisam ih mogla smiriti. ridale su i kukale satima. doslovno.

ja sam otišla dežurnoj doktorici, tražila ju da mi u detalje opiše postupak i moguće posljedice. pitala koji je najbolji način za oporavak, što se smije i što se ne smije. 

edukacija čuda radi. imala sam informacije, i odlučila sam da ja vladam situacijom, a ne obratno. 

samaritanka - ovo smatram isključivo *tvojim osobnim* doživljajem:

"Mislim da je vaginalac pa i neprirodan sto se tice mozga i tijela zene puno vrijedniji *za svaku zenu* od carskog reza."

i sigurno se ne odnosi na SVAKU ženu.

----------


## dupla duplica

Slažem se da je edukacija jako bitna za psihičku pripremu. Ja, recimo, nisam imala tu privilegiju kao ti da se nađe doktor koji bi mi odgovorio na pitanja. A imala sam ih puno. I pitala mnoge, koliko sam stigla u dva dana koliko sam znala da će biti carski. No imali su vremena samo uopćeno konstatirati da ću "se brzo oporaviti, da to ne utječe na dojenje" i slično. Cijenim trud da me usmjere pozitivno - ja sam u to ušla bez straha i predrasuda. Ali nisam znala što očekivati _nakon_ poroda - gotovo ništa konkretno mi nisu natuknuli. I tu sam pala. To je moje iskustvo.
Jer sve što sam unaprijed pročitala i što se vidi u filmovima radilo se o porodu. Jako malo se piše o tome što slijedi. Žao mi je da nisam stigla više surfati, vjerojatno bi me vaša iskustva bar malo pripremila...

----------


## dupla duplica

Uh  :Embarassed:  otišlo dvaput - moderatorice, briši...

----------


## sorciere

dupla duplica, ja sam rodila 1992. nisam imala pojma o internetu, rode nisu postojale. ali imala sam zdrav razum, želju da rodim živo i zdravo dijete uz najmanji mogući rizik - i nije bilo šansi da mi netko odbije informaciju. išla sam za njima po hodniku, kucala na vrata, zaustavljala... 

a kad sam rodila - vizita nije mogla van dok mi nisu rekli ono što sam pitala. ako su slučajno rekli da "sad žure, pa će navratiti kasnije"  - zvrcala sam zvoncem sestrama - dok se onaj tko mi je obećao informaciju nije pojavio u sobi. i ja sam ju dobila. 

žene u mojoj sobi su šutjele (sve carice). meni su izvadili iglu za infuziju, kateter (nakon što se smjelo, naravno), prali me, namještali mi krevet, čak su mi i kavu kuhali. JA sam bila ta koja je pitala zašto DRUGIMA nisu to sve napravili - pa su im bar igle i katetere skinuli na moj zahtjev (ali njima dan kasnije). 

kad sam ih pitala zašto same nešto ne traže - ostale su  :shock:  ... a samo smo dvije bile prvorotke... 

sestre su nam po dolasku "izrecitirale" sve što smo trebale znati o postupcima i pravilima. ja sam zapamtila - i tražila. dakle, informaciju smo sve dobile. 


btw -  "status"  osobe koja dobiva informacije - nisam dobila na lijepe oči   :Grin:   .

kad sam došla u bolnicu, donesla sam i svoju dokumentaciju. tabelu trudnoće napravljenu unaprijed i unatrag, tabelu po danima u kojoj su dva puta dnevno upisivani temperatura i tlak, svaki lijek koji sam uzela (doza i dan), u kojem periodu (po danima) sam bila prehlađena ili imala probleme s povraćanjem, probavom, itd... 

na tabelama su bile označene kontrole (po vrsti i brojevima), a nalazi kontrola složeni po redu, sortirani u fasciklima. 

moja dokumentacija je obišla valjda sve doktore - i oni s kojima sam razgovarala - rekli su da je to pravi pristup trudnoći i da to još nisu vidjeli. 

a ja sam od njih tražila isto za sebe   :Wink:   .

----------


## samaritanka

sorcire, to sto ti mislis da si vladala situacijom to ne opravdava elektivni carski o kojem sam ja pisala.

Znas li sorcire sto je kirurska kartica?

----------


## dupla duplica

Sorciere, to ti je dobar pristup. Slično sam i ja radila pri prvom porodu, obzirom da sam 10 dana čekala na odjelu. Svi su brzo shvatili da je bolje da mi daju odgovore, bila sam dosadno asertivna, i hrabrila druge žene i pitala za njih. Ipak, unatoč informiranosti, ne možemo kontrolirati sve i to sam gorko iskusila, ali to spada negdje drugdje...

Ovo što sam opisala gore ne znači da se ne mogu pobrinuti za sebe nego znači da je moje iskustvo carskog bilo takvo da sam se razočarala. I da sam sve unaprijed znala kako će ići, i dalje bi jednako bolilo. Pritom ne mislim na fizičku bol, nego duševnu zbog odvojenosti od djece i strašnog nerazumijevanja od strane većine osoblja - čast izuzecima.

----------


## iridana2666

*dupla duplica*, uistinu mi je zao sto si imala takvo iskustvo sa carskim, ali bitno da imas ta zdrava 4 andjela... Zanimljivo, dvaput blizanci  8) . 
No, ja znam jaaaaako puno zena koje su rodile na carski i svima je to bilo prekrasno iskustvo i niti jedna od nas nije imala dojam da 'nismo rodile'. Medju nama je bila jedna cura, Engleskinja (a one su pobornice sveg prirodnog), koja je svoju prvu kcer rodila vaginalno i rekla nikad vise te su njene druga i treca trudnoca zavrsile elektivnim carskim. Isto tako, moja starija, koja je rodjena elektivnim carskim nikad nije imala problema sa zdravljem (a rodjena je 2 i 1/2 tj prije termina), apgar joj je bio 10/10. Dok mladja, koja je rodjena na termin, vaginalno, stalno ima problema sa bronhitisima, prehladama... Mislim da je sve to individualno. Kao sto, recimo, moj brat (sad ima 23 god) u cijelom svom zivotu nije stavio komad voca ili povrca u usta, ni taknuo ih ne bi, pa nikad nije bolestan. Meni je carski bio prekrasno iskustvo, ja sam od poceka trudnoce jako puno citala za i protiv, pitala doktore, ostale zene i to je bio pravi izbor za mene. Mislim da svaka zena zna najbolje za sebe i svoje dijete. 
Bas ti duplice zavidim na toliko krasne djecice!

----------


## Tiwi

Ovdje se stalno traže neki konkretni podatci, primjeri isl. 
Ne mogu a da ne kažem, konkretno, od nas 4 u najužem krugu žena koje se poznaju (i popiju kavu ponekad, ne mislim reći da smo najbolje prijateljice - nego poznanice): 
1. je imala planirani SC zbog povrede kuka (med. opravdani SC), 
2. je u 37 tjednu morala naSC zbog zastoja rasta bebe (kad paziš na liniju i bitno ti je da su ti nogice isto tanke kao i prije, onda ni beba ne raste ako treba), 
3. je SC izabrala (jer "joj se stvarno ne da roditi" kraj citata) i 
4. ja koja sam nakon cijelog dana trudova, prirodnog puknuća vodenjaka ali nakon požurivanja dripom morala na hitni SC zbog zastoja rada srca bebe. 

Br. 1 je dojila, iako na početku s puno muke, oporavila se relativno brzo (recimo za 3 mjeseca kao da je rodila prirodno). Beba je okej

Br. 2 još uvijek doji. Oporavila se jednako brzo. Beba je okej, zahvaljujući dojenju sustigla je bebe normalne porođajne težine.

Br. 3 uopće nije htjela dojiti. Oporavila se jednako brzo kao i prve dvije. S bebom je bila duže u bolnici. Kirurg je zarezao bebinu glavu, ima ožiljak cca 5 cm. Sada je sve, recimo, u redu. 

Br. 4 (ja) sam se oporavila relativno nakon 3 mjeseca a zapravo tek sada (11 mjeseci kasnije) imam osjećaj da mi se tijelo oporavilo. Bebać je otpočetka okej. Ali nisam ga dobila na podoj niti u sali, ni prva dva dana u sobi. Tek treći. 

O depresiji neću govoriti jer mislim da jako ovisi o tome hoćete li SC odabrati kao izbor ili kao nužno zlo. Meni je to zapravo jednako smjelo kao i reći da je moj izbor hoću li roditi, hoću li dojiti, hoću li dijete pustiti da plače ili uzeti, hoću li ga pljusnuti ili poslušati što ga muči. Možda zvuči grubo i pretenciozno, pa ipak ja tako mislim jer smatram da nisam vlasnik nečijeg života, već da sam ovdje da tom malom životu pomognem što je moguće više i bolje. Prihvaćam da to nije stav svake žene ali dopustite da postoji i takav stav.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Kao sto, recimo, moj brat (sad ima 23 god) u cijelom svom zivotu nije stavio komad voca ili povrca u usta, ni taknuo ih ne bi, pa nikad nije bolestan.


Totalno je off topic ionako, ali ovo ti nije nikakav argument ni za što. Uostalom, brat ti je vjerojatno premlad da bi njegova nezdrava prehrana polučila posljedice koje bi se vidjele već sada (a možda i nije, no, u svakom slučaju želim mu dobro zdravlje). A takvi "argumenti" obično služe tješenju samog sebe, "neće grom u koprive" i slične fore.

Pišeš o tome kako ti je liječnik na prvom porodu rekao da je carski manja trauma za rodilju. To jednostavno nije točno kada govorimo o zdravim ženama. A njegov motiv da izjavi takvo što treba tražiti u nečem drugom  :Wink:

----------


## samaritanka

Tiwi svida mi se tvoj zadnji post...

----------


## iridana2666

Svakom svoje.... Nitko nema pravo nametati rodilji kako ce roditi pa bilo to carski ili ne. Doktori su tu za nas, ne mi za njih. Zasto odvajam 15% svoje place? Da provode svoju volju? Ako nece jedan, ce drugi, ima nacina. Za sve postoji rjesenje, a za mene je to carski s time da 100% postujem svaciju odluku. Samo sam htjela prikazati da carski nije trauma za svaku zenu. Meni je to definitivno bio vaginalan porod i vise nikad to ne bi ponovila. Svaka cast zenama koje to mogu i to vise puta... Divim im se, ali to ne znaci da moraju nametati svoje stavove nama koje smo rodile carskim jer nije istina da je isto 'kao da nismo rodile'. Ta je beba rasla u nama 9 mjeseci, a da li je izasla kroz krov ili vrata, sasvim nebitno. Pricam iz svog iskustva, ne napamet, jer probala sam jedno i drugo. Uz to elektivni carski je sasvim nesto drugo od hitnog carskog, kada te u nasim bolnicama izmuce 25 sati sa trudovima, na dripu, pa ti, onako izmrcvarenoj, naprave carski.

----------


## Nina_Zg

Da raščistimo terminologiju:

Elektivni carski može biti:

a) medicinski indicirani (medicinari kod nas to u slengu zovu "hladna sekcija")
b) medicinski neindicirani, izveden po zahtjevu rodilje. U Hrvatskoj nema legalnog načina za carski rez čija jedina indikacija je želja rodilje.

Ja sam rodila elektivnim carskim rezom, nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija. Ali da mi je zdravlje omogućilo da biram, porađala bih se prirodno. Razumijem i poštujem da su tvoji osjećaji drugačiji  :Smile: . 

Ipak, tvojih 15% plaće nije dovoljno da se prema medicinarima postaviš kao prema djelatnicima u turističkoj agenciji.

----------


## iridana2666

Upravo tako - da nema nas poreznika, ne bi primali svoju plaću. Živjela sam vani 12 godina, u veoma razvijenim zemljama i znam o čemu pričam. Ovaj odnos pacijent-doktor, kod nas, treba mijenjati iz korijena jer to je živi užas! A kako se prema trudnicama odnose, da ne pričam. Rijetki su ti koji se odnose sa poštovanjem. Sada bi mogla imenovati najmanje 5 riječkih ginekologa koji se prema trudnicama odnose kao prema smeću- U stilu - što vas briga-što tu možemo-to je tako-nemam pojma draga moja... ni u oči te ne pogledaju.  Stoga ima da poštuju moje želje pa ma kakve one bile.

----------


## sorciere

još malo iz amerike... 24 sata prenosi: 

Ana Barać/REUTERS 
objavljeno 30.01.2007. 

*Mozak bebe krvari* pri vaginalnom porođaju*

Djeca koja se rađaju iz vagine, a ne carskim rezom, gotovo uvijek krvare iz mozga, *potvrdili su stručnjaci sa sveučilišta u Sjevernoj Karolini*.
Krvarenje u mozgu kod nekih novorođenčadi tek je nedavno potvrđeno i to upravo zbog izrazito napredne tehnologije koja se počela razvijati u SAD-u. 

- Nema dokaza kako je krvarenje u mozgu povezano s mentalnim bolestima u budućnosti - rekao je Honor Wolfe, istraživač koji je svoje mišljenje objavio u časopisu Radiology.

Pritisak na lubanju djeteta koji je u maternici uzrokuje krvarenje koje prestaje čim se dijete rodi. *Stručnjaci su koristili visoko rezolucijsku magnetsku rezonancu koja je zorno pokazala što se događa mozgu bebe dok je u utrobi.*

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Upravo tako - da nema nas poreznika, ne bi primali svoju plaću. Živjela sam vani 12 godina, u veoma razvijenim zemljama i znam o čemu pričam. Ovaj odnos pacijent-doktor, kod nas, treba mijenjati iz korijena jer to je živi užas! A kako se prema trudnicama odnose, da ne pričam. Rijetki su ti koji se odnose sa poštovanjem. Sada bi mogla imenovati najmanje 5 riječkih ginekologa koji se prema trudnicama odnose kao prema smeću- U stilu - što vas briga-što tu možemo-to je tako-nemam pojma draga moja... ni u oči te ne pogledaju.  Stoga ima da poštuju moje želje pa ma kakve one bile.


Vjerojatno si mislila "poreznih obveznika" umjesto "poreznika". 

Da je sustav drugačiji u smislu financiranja, npr. da plaćamo medicinske usluge direktno U PUNOM IZNOSU, onda bi zdravstvenu zaštitu imali samo oni koji je mogu direktno platiti. Malko nezgodno ako čovjek oboli od nečeg jako grdog, zar ne... 

U svakom slučaju, i da plaćam svoga doktora izravno, svakako bih očekivala od njega da mi kaže što je najbolji izbor za mene i za bebu, kad govorimo o porodu. A nekako mi ne bi ulijevao povjerenje doktor kod kojeg mogu naručiti operaciju koja nije medicinski indicirana, samo zato jer se meni tako hoće.

----------


## sorciere

nina zg, žene koje žele roditi carskim rezom - imaju svoje razloge. možda se ne uklapaju u "definiciju" medicinskih razloga, ali ne moraš ih zbog toga smatrati nevažnim ili manje važnim (tj. nekim hirom).  

svatko od nas ima svoju sliku svijeta.

----------


## MGrubi

> *Mozak bebe krvari* pri vaginalnom porođaju*
> 
> Djeca koja se rađaju iz vagine, a ne carskim rezom, gotovo uvijek krvare iz mozga, *potvrdili su stručnjaci sa sveučilišta u Sjevernoj Karolini*


a je li to kod prirodnog nemedikaliziranog poroda ili kod ubrzavanog rutinskog bolničkog?

izgon bebe u dva tiskanja je novijeg datuma
zar nije neprirodno da ti je za porod potreban "trener" koji će ti vikati kad da tiskaš?

----------


## sorciere

pa piše ti "gotovo uvijek". (nisam ti JA ekspert za vaginalni   :Laughing: ) .

----------


## Nina_Zg

> nina zg, žene koje žele roditi carskim rezom - imaju svoje razloge.


Koje na primjer?

----------


## iridana2666

Nina... to što ti ne uvažavaš carski kao mogući izbor ne znači da moraš nametati svoje mišljenje niti da ti to daje pravo da na bilo koji način vrijeđaš te žene. Ja sam prošla i jedno i drugo i znam o čemu pričam. Isto tako sam jedan porod imala u inozemstvu, a jedan kod nas tako da opet znam o čemu govorim. Malo više od tebe...bez uvrede.... 
Svatko ima svoje razloge pro et contra carskog ili vaginalnog. 
*Off topic*: _Hvala ti što si me ispravila za 'poreznike' (nije mi se dalo pisati dvije riječi counting on other people will get it clear), da nije tvog prijevoda, kladim se da nitko ovdje ne bi razumio što sam htjela reći. Možda da ja tebi prevedem nešto na engleski, talijanski, njemački ili arapski? Ukoliko ti budu trebale neka od mojih sluga prevođenja sa ili na bilo koji od ovih jezika, molim te javi mi se na pp.
Keep your mind open._

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nina zg, žene koje žele roditi carskim rezom - imaju svoje razloge.
> 
> 
> Koje na primjer?


nina zg, moram priznati da me tvoji komentari stvarno uveseljavaju   :Laughing:  ...  ajmo na kavu, fali mi vedro društvo   :Wink:   :Grin:  


ja ću ti reći svoj razlog: INTUICIJA. nemreš bolivit - ali bila je točnija od svih pregleda. ispalo peterostruko medicinski indicirano.

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Nina... to što ti ne uvažavaš carski kao mogući izbor ne znači da moraš nametati svoje mišljenje niti da ti to daje pravo da na bilo koji način vrijeđaš te žene. Ja sam prošla i jedno i drugo i znam o čemu pričam. Isto tako sam jedan porod imala u inozemstvu, a jedan kod nas tako da opet znam o čemu govorim. Malo više od tebe...bez uvrede.... 
> Svatko ima svoje razloge pro et contra carskog ili vaginalnog. 
> *Off topic*: _Hvala ti što si me ispravila za 'poreznike' (nije mi se dalo pisati dvije riječi counting on other people will get it clear), da nije tvog prijevoda, kladim se da nitko ovdje ne bi razumio što sam htjela reći. Možda da ja tebi prevedem nešto na engleski, talijanski, njemački ili arapski? Ukoliko ti budu trebale neka od mojih sluga prevođenja sa ili na bilo koji od ovih jezika, molim te javi mi se na pp.
> Keep your mind open._


Gdje sam te točno uvrijedila  :? 

Oprosti što sam ispravila tvoj namjerni tipfeler, mislila sam da je bio slučajan. Ipak, budući da se razumiješ u jezike, sigurno znaš da su porezni obveznici i poreznici dva oprečna pojma.  :Smile:

----------


## Nina_Zg

> Nina_Zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisam nikoga ismijavala, uvjerena sam da postoje razlozi koji nisu medicinski, željela sam samo da mi napišeš koji točno. Intuicija je sasvim OK i uopće je ne dovodim u pitanje. Nisam ni znala da si išla na carski koji si birala svojom voljom, znam samo da pozvizdiš kad netko spomene ovu temu.  

Koji su te moji komentari još nasmijali? Za mene je ova tema ozbiljna, a ako misliš da sam glupa pa te moji komentari nasmijavaju, napiši mi to u lice.

----------


## sorciere

nina zg - da mislim da si glupa - ne bih te zvala na kavu   :Wink:   .  da mislim da ismijavaš - ne bih ti odgovorila.   

dakle, mogu jedino pretpostaviti da ne piješ kavu!?   :Grin:

----------


## iridana2666

Nina... kakav bi to bio svijet kada bi svi razmišljali i činili isto? I ne, nisi me uvrijedila. Imam malo previše životnog iskustva i treba mi puno više do uvrede. samo se moraš naučiti da menaš uvijek pravo i da drugi imaju pravo na svoje mišljenje i odluke. Ma štogod netko naveo razlog za elektivni carski, njemu je to dovoljno bitno da tako i bude.

----------


## dupla duplica

gdje nam nesta autorica topica? najurili smo ženu iz vlastitte kuće...  :Embarassed:

----------


## iridana2666

> gdje nam nesta autorica topica? najurili smo ženu iz vlastitte kuće..


to sam i ja jučer pomislila... tko zna što je s njom... :? 

*k2007*, javi nam se!

----------


## Mony

Naidjoh na ovu informaciju na netu:

Mozak bebe krvari pri vaginalnom porodjaju
http://www.24sata.hr/articles/view/44217/

Kako komentirate?

Iako je vrlo lako moguce da je to ponovno vijest tipa onih:
najnovije istrazivanje americkih znanstvenika pokazalo je da....  :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

pa o hematomima i puknutim ključnim kostima sam slušala na tr. tečaju

ne bi me čudilo da su u pitanju vaginalni medikalizirani porođaji s izgonom u dva truda ( malo je neprirodno da za porođaj trebaš trenera koji će ti vikati kad da tiskaš)

----------


## hrgovanv

ne  :Laughing:  mojmo zaboravit da je "sectio cesarea" rođenje djeteta kroz inciziju trbušne stijenke (laparotomija) i materične (hysterotomije). Prema tome govorimo o opisanom operacijskom zahvatu koji se može napraviti opisanim operativnim tehnikama npr. klasični, istmički, transperitonealni istmički(poprečni). 
Ujedno postoje i indikacije za opisani zahvat a one mogu biti apsolutne, relativne i proširane.
Postupak može biti prethodno priređen i obavljen prije početka trudova neobavezno, kao mogučnost izbora ali valja naglasit da u svojoj namjeni nije zamišljen kao takav, već mu je cilj spasiti i majku i djete. Jedan ovakav zahtjevan zahvat svrstavati u nešto što MORA bit sloboda izbora malo je too much. To je, i ostat će medicinska intervencija, i to iz domene ginekološke kirurgije koja je ogromna i vrlo važna građa same ginekologije kao kliničkog predmeta.
Samim time što živimo u jednom komercijaliziranom dobu, komercijalizirali smo i zdravstvo tj. medicinu pa tako možemo boraviti u apartmanima, plačati privatna osiguranja i iz njih crpiti ono što je za nas najbolje.Možemo puno toga što do prije 15 godina nismo mogli.Tako dolaze nova vremena i nove mogučnosti.A sve dok nas 90% koristi smo osnovno osiguranje tj, plaća ga više od zdravstva u ovakvom stanju kao što je u HR ne možemo očekivat već možemo bit zadovoljni da uopće funkcionira i da su komplikacije svedene na najmanju moguču mjeru.
Pričati o tome tko kome što plaća i tko je porezni obveznik koji zdrav. radnicima daje plaću je neprimjereno jer su ti isti zdrav. radnici porezni obveznici i to je začaran krug. Vani stvari funkcioniraju po principu kolko para tolko mjuze, ja baš ne težim tim spikama joj vani je ovak, vani je onak jer vjerojatno za me muzike ne bi bilo baš puno, a i  u ovoj lijepoj našoj, u kojoj naš čovjek najviše voli pljuvat svoje vrijedi KOLKO PARA TOLKO MJUZE! zar ne????Pa ko ima i po guici se maže.........  :Laughing:  
 :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

ja nisam (bila) inkubator. i shodno tome, smatram da sam imala pravo na porod po svojoj želji.  normalno mi je da i druge žene imaju pravo izbora. 

jer ako netko želi roditi na lopti u kadi na stolici bez rezanja s epiduralnom itditditd - i buni se kad mu se to uskrati - ne vidim razlog da se carski trpa u drugu kategoriju. 

možda mi carice imamo pomak u glavi, ali svaka od nas koja je rodila po svom izboru - oporavila se brže i bolje od onih koje su iz medicinskih razloga morale na planirani ili hitni...

----------


## dupla duplica

Dobro, ljudi, izbor hoćeš li roditi prirodno prirodno ili prirodno neprirodno (mislim na vaginalni pravi ili vaginalni "pomognuti" raznim intervencijama) ipak _nije_ isto kao izbor da rodiš na neprirodan - iako nekima drag - operativni način. Operacija je operacija. A porod je porod. Ne kažem da je carski porod manje porod, ali definitivno osim što je porod, usto je i operacija (rekla bih više operacija, manje porod). 

Nemojte me sad kamenovat, ali to mi je kao kad pušači brane svoj izbor pa se čude što to mene smeta da on puši na cesti kad je ionako okolo svjež zrak?! Pa to što je vani ne umanjuje štetnost ni smrdljivost dima. 
Tako ni razni razlozi za elektivni carski ne umanjuju njegovu invazivnost kao metode.

A koliko je izbor invazivne metode dobar izbor - svatko neka odluči za sebe.

Ali opet na kraju - tko voli, nek izvoli!

----------


## sorciere

molim te da ne koristiš riječ "neprirodan" kad je u pitanju *porod* carskim rezom.

----------


## ivana7997

pa dobro, nije napisala devijantan, bolestan, izopacen. nego neprirodan. suprotno od prirodan. jer prirodan bome nije. mozda jest porod. ali nije prirodan.

----------


## sorciere

riječ "neprirodno" asocira me na sve ovo što si navela.

----------


## maria71

neprirodna su onda i sva medicinska dostignuća koja obilato koristimo

evo ja ću se sjetiti 2 na t


transplantacija
, transfuzija

----------


## dupla duplica

Ako nekoga to vrijeđa, molim oprostite.
Napisala sam "neprirodno" misleći pritom na opće značenje te riječi, ne na konotacije koje si svatko uz to dodaje. Dakle, neprirodno kao suprotno od prirodnog, a svi znamo kako je ženi prirodno roditi.
Ja ne mislim loše o carskom rezu kao zahvatu - dapače, hvala Bogu da imamo tu mogućnost. Da je nema, vjerojatno ni ja ni moja djeca ne bismo ovaj porod preživjeli.

Ali ti su zahvati tu da nam pomognu kada pođe nešto po krivu, dakle kad se porod ne odvija prirodno, onda se ne može ni završiti prirodno. Super da su doktori tu.

Nego sam htjela reći da _za mene_ kad je u pitanju *izbor*, neprirodno nema prioritet nad prirodnim. To je sve.

Naravno da je i transfuzija i transplatacija nešto neprirodno, ali ne samim time i negativno, dapače. U tom je slučaju, po mom mišljenju, loš izbor kada netko npr. odbija transfuziju. Dakle, vjerujem struci kad liječnici odlučuju o indikacijama. Naravno, vjerujem jako i svom zdravom razumu i intuiciji.

----------


## Zorana

Dupla duplica  :Smile:

----------


## mendula

> neprirodna su onda i sva medicinska dostignuća koja obilato koristimo
> 
> evo ja ću se sjetiti 2 na t
> 
> 
> transplantacija
> , transfuzija


Da, neprirodno je da si žena transplantira manekenske noge, ili da si ugradi grudi svoje susjede jer su susjedine ljepše. Ali ako nema bubreg, dobro će joj doći i neprirodni tuđi bubreg.

----------


## Deaedi

> pa dobro, nije napisala devijantan, bolestan, izopacen. nego neprirodan. suprotno od prirodan. jer prirodan bome nije. mozda jest porod. ali nije prirodan.


Da, ali ipak je ovo Rodin forum, gdje svi nastojimo biti tolerantni i uvidjavni. 
Npr. isto tako nije bas lijepo za potpomognutu oplodnju reci da je neprirodna.

----------


## maria71

> maria71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neprirodna su onda i sva medicinska dostignuća koja obilato koristimo
> 
> evo ja ću se sjetiti 2 na t
> 
> 
> transplantacija
> ...


kao što sam i ja neprirodno rodila valjda svog neprirodnog sina

i dobila neprirodno litru tuđe krvi

hvala ,ipak toj neprirodi, što smo živi i ja i Marko

over and out

----------


## maria71

i još nešto 

tko bi od nas tipkao ovdje da je priroda tj prirodna selekcija odlučivala

----------


## mendula

U tri ćoška maria71!   :Rolling Eyes:  
Po mojem mišljenju ti, tvoj carski i ostali carski rezovi s medicinskom indikacijom spadaju u ovaj dio o bubregu. SIGURNA sam da ti je to jasno!

----------


## maria71

mendula 


nisam pažljivo pričitala tvoj post

oprosti

----------


## mendula

:Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

pa šta ima veze da je neprirodno, pa zar  time nismo omogućili našoj vrsti da postane najuspješniji sisavac na Zemlji
pa neprirodna je sva znanost i religija
to uopće nije bitno

hoćemo li ugasiti net i vratiti se u pećine
nećemo

eto rat (borba za teritorij) je skroz prirodan, no je li dobar je drugi par opanaka 

nema smisla raspravljati o prirodnosti u našoj civilizaciji 

ako žena ima pravo na pobačaj eto neka ima i pravo na elektivni carski
ali informirani izbor

----------


## Deaedi

> ako žena ima pravo na pobačaj eto neka ima i pravo na elektivni carski
> ali informirani izbor


Konacno, mislim da je ovo bit svega.

Ako zena ima pravo odluciti se na pobacaj, odnosno odluciti da ne rodi, onda valjda treba imati pravo odluciti kako ce roditi.
Osim toga, cini mi se da kada zena donese odluku da ne rodi, pa pobaci, ima vecu podrsku, odnosno razumijevanje za taj cin, nego zena koja odluci rodit carskim rezom.

Zene koje se odluce na ab skloni smo opravdavati socijalnim prilikama, losim obiteljskim odnosima, financijskom situacijom i sl., ali kada zena odluci zadrzati dijete i roditi ga na carski rez, onda je : nedovoljno informirana, zahtjevna, pripadnica jet seta, pomodna...

----------


## Deaedi

Ili jos bolje, savjetuje joj se da posjeti psihologa da se rijesi svojih strahova...

----------


## MGrubi

> Ili jos bolje, savjetuje joj se da posjeti psihologa da se rijesi svojih strahova...


ja sam se bojala poroda (mama moja imala tipični rutinski s extra dripom, pa je njezino iskustvo meni utjeralo strah u kosti) i mislila eto dobro da imamo carski 
no kad sam zatrudnjela , naletjela sam na Rodu i portal o prirodnom porodu, tako da su me te informacije preobrazile u pobornika prirodnog nemedikaliziranog poroda

informacije, informacije, informacije   :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

> informacije, informacije, informacije


Da, ali nazalost cesto se ogranicava pristup informacijama o carskom rezu, pod izlikom da je to medicinska intervencija, a ne nacin poroda. 

Ja sam za slobodan izbor: svaka zena treba imati pravo izbora kako ce roditi.

----------


## mamazika

Usporedba s transfuzijom - razmislite malo... da vam daju izbor hoćete li korigirati anemiju tako da 6 mjeseci uzimate željezo, ili da dobijete koju litricu krvi, što bi izabrali? Da li bi 6 mjeseci bi kakali crno, imali zatvor i malo bi vas bolio želudac - ili bi dobili transfuziju i:
a) bili bi super za par dana, bez posljedica
b) dobili bi neku blažu posttransfuzijsku reakciju (temperatura, osip)
c) bilo bi ili ne bi bilo reakcije ali bi stvorili antitijela i slijedeći put bi vam bilo teže naći odgovarajuću krv
d) dobili bi neki od virusa na koje se ne testira (ebv, cmv) koji nisu posebno opasni ali vam baš i ne trebaju
e) dobili bi neki od virusa na koji se krv testira, ali je davatelj bio u fazi kad se bolest još ne može detektirati metodama koje se koriste.
Ovdje sam dala primjer korekcije anemije, a ne životne ugroženosti od krvarenja, jer mi se čini da je to u rangu elektivnog vs. medicinski indiciranog carskog.

----------


## k2007

evo javljam se i ja, nakon sto godina... vidim da se tema koju sam pokrenula proširila i, iako me zanima svaka informacija i svaki post, jednostavno nemam snage čitati.... zamara ovo neprestano prepucavanje i pokušaj provlačenja samo VLASTITE teze o ovom ili onom... mene zamara već samo čitanje, vas ne? ne bih se voljela više ni uplitati. žao mi je što sam uopće pokrenula temu, zanimale su me isključivo informacije. NITKO NIKADA NEĆE BITI U PRAVU. često nismo u pravu ni kad je riječ o nama samima, a kamoli drugim ljudima, tuđim životima, doživljajima, iskustvima, osjećajima, tegobama...da dalje ne nabrajam.  u tome i jest ljepota prirode i života, da svatko odskače od onog drugog, ne samo po načinu razmišljanja već i djelovanja. i snosi posljedice, koje ne moraju biti neugodne, mogu biti od izuzetne ljepote. ali nije na drugima da sude, čak ni ako je riječ o pogreškama. nekako mi se čini da je ova debata prerasla samo 'vaginalno vs carski' tematiku...tu se javlja problem neshvaćanja i tupljenja, uvjeravanja....koje očito nema kraja. stoga se ispričavam ako sam, odgovorna što sam sve prva 'zakuhala', ikoga povrijedila, i ako je itko ikoga povrijedio ovim putem. ne shvaćam samo što je vama, pa sve smo žene, nečije mame ili ćemo to tek postati. pitam se gdje je podrška i toplina kao čiji izvor je (pretpostavljam?) ova web stranica uopće zamišljena...?? :/ 
veliki pozdrav svima, iskreni. i svima vam još jednom, jer ne znam jesam li stigla prije, čestitam na dječici, pogotovo onoj koja tek dolaze 
 :Heart:

----------


## k2007

ipak.......ne mogu odoljeti postaviti jedno pitanje ženama na forumu koje zagovaraju prirodno, a napadaju ''''neprirodno''''' rađanje carskim rezom......
zanima me što mislite o slijedećem (i nema tu nikakve ironije, jednostavno svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, pa da čujem vaše...) :

u nekom sam od prethodnih postova pročitala nešto u stilu... 'žene koje hoće na carski zbog SVOJIH razloga ne razmišljaju o djetetu već samo o sebi'.. (neka se ne uvrijedi autor ako sam krivo interpretirala, jer ovo NIJE citat)
zanima me ako je neka žena (ne nužno ja) nekim svojim traumama toliko isfrustrirana time što će morati roditi vaginalno, da više nema snage ni veseliti se ičemu, čak ni nadoilazećoj bebici koju naravno voli bez obzira na sve.... ali jednostavno je toliko povrijeđena medicinskim, društvenim i zakonskim odredbama koji je zakidaju za izbor načina poroda, da je depresija dovodi do svakakvih ružnih misli...ustvari je ta njena psihička trauma ODVAJA od djeteta... i ako je već sada tako, tko zna što se može dogoditi kad padne u postporođajnu depresiju zbog istoga....tko će tada kupati bebicu s užitkom, presvlačiti je, dojiti, ljubiti i voljeti najviše na svijetu......? smatrate li da u takvoj situaciji dopuštanje rodilji da odabere vlastiti put rođenja svog djeteta (koji najviše odgovara njenom tijelu, znači i psihi) ipak POMAŽE DJETETU i njegovoj budućnosti, a ne samo majci da "progura svoje sebične ideje"? jer vjerujem da je povezanost majke i djeteta najbitnija stvar na svijetu, pogotovo u samom početku djetetovog života. pa ako je mama sretna i zadovoljna, to ima JAKO PUNO VEZE i s djetetovom srećom, zar ne....? svaka čast majkama koje su mogle voditi potpunu brigu za svoje novorođenče prolazeći pritom post porođajnu depresiju......ali meni se sve nekako čini da ja nekako ne bih mogla. ne jer previše mislim na sebe, a premalo na dijete, već zato što je depresija psihički poremećaj na koji je u iznimnim situacijama lako utjecati samo autosugestijom. u ostalim slučajevima rađaju se svakakve ružne situacije....o kojima sada radije ne bih.

----------


## samaritanka

Kad bi to znala da je to razlog za carski ja bi stavila obje ruke u vatru za garanciju, da trudovi i tolerancija bolova koju je zensko tijelo sposobno napraviti zatomit ce svaki problem eventualni iz psihicki ili fizicki problem iz proslosti. Bol je tu savim drugacije gledana od strane zenskog tijela i omamljivanje od trudova je tako jako da zene nisu svjesne koju jacinu boli odjednom mogu izdrzati. Vjerujem da to svaka zena moze podnijeti bas iz ovog razloga jer trud ne unistava zenu koja rada, on je omamljuje u toj mjeri da izlazak djeteta je na kraju dozivljava kao najmanje bolan makar je najbolniji... Zato jos jednom kazem garantiram ti da sam porod uz dobru organizaciju nece umanjiti ili promjeniti tvoj osjecaj prema djetetu, on ce te procistiti u svakom smislu...

----------


## dupla duplica

Draga, imaš pravo. Nismo se baš iskazali u toleranciji, ja prva. Sad mi je neugodno, ali neka mi je...

Valjda nam je žustra rasprava neka vrsta zamjene za ratove, jeli tako McGrubi?

Što se tiče ovog primjera, mislim sljedeće: Ako se tako postavi kako si postavila, izgleda kao opravdana indikacija za carski. Ali:

1) Moje iskustvo: vaginalni prošao bez depresije, carski je slijedila depresija. (Ima i veze s lučenjem hormona i stvaranjem endorfina u mozgu...)

2) Što znam o depresiji: Naravno, na pojavu depre utječe i obiteljska sklonost, i okolinski faktori, i naša očekivanja tj. što o svemu tome mislimo...tu si skroz u pravu. 
Ali - dobar način borbe protiv depresije je aktivacija, tj. uključiti se u aktivnosti i to fizički. U tom smislu vaginalac može pomoći, dok bi izabrati carski rez bilo ići niz vodu i na neki si način pomoći da depresiraš. S druge strane, i sa strahom se je najbolje suočiti i učiniti ono što nas plaši.

E sad, taj tvoj primjer je težak i slažem se da je porod kao takav "big deal" i ozbiljna stvar. Zato potpisujem što je netko rekao - ova žena koju si opisala trebala bi se javiti psihologu.
Ako netko misli da je to nešto pogrdno, neka kaže zašto? Pa psiholozi baš i služe za upravo takve situacije...

----------


## sorciere

> Zato jos jednom kazem garantiram ti da sam porod uz dobru organizaciju nece umanjiti ili promjeniti tvoj osjecaj prema djetetu, on ce te procistiti u svakom smislu...


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

na temelju čega garantiraš? čime garantiraš? kako garantiraš dobru organizaciju poroda? kako znaš kakvi su osjećaji xx žene - da možeš garantirati da se osjećaji prema djetetu neće umanjiti ili promijeniti, kako znaš da to može pročistiti u svakom smislu???

pa tvoje iskustvo ne može biti garancija za DRUGU ženu. ono može biti garancija za tebe.

----------


## sorciere

> Ali - dobar način borbe protiv depresije je aktivacija, tj. uključiti se u aktivnosti i to fizički. U tom smislu vaginalac može pomoći, *dok bi izabrati carski rez* bilo ići niz vodu i na neki si način *pomoći da depresiraš*. S druge strane, i sa strahom se je najbolje suočiti i učiniti ono što nas plaši.
> 
> E sad, taj tvoj primjer je težak i slažem se da je porod kao takav "big deal" i ozbiljna stvar. Zato potpisujem što je netko rekao - ova žena koju si opisala trebala bi se javiti psihologu.
> Ako netko misli da je to nešto pogrdno, neka kaže zašto? Pa psiholozi baš i služe za upravo takve situacije...


 :?  :?  :? 

moje iskustvo: žene koje su rodile na način koji su SAME IZABRALE - nisu padale u depresiju. 

sva sreća da psiholozi razmišljaju na drugi način, i treba ih posjetiti. ali u svrhu da nam potvrde kako je s nama sve u redu - jer nastojimo ostvariti svoje želje na svoj način - neovisno o tome što neki misle o njima.

----------


## sorciere

k2007 

imaš pravo tražiti porod za koji smatraš da ti najbolje odgovara.
imaš pravo na svoje želje.
bori se za ono što želiš. 

kakve god tvoje želje bile - ja želim da ti se ostvare. neka ti beba bude živa i zdrava, voli ju najviše na svijetu... i sve će biti u redu.   :Wink:  

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## k2007

> Kad bi to znala da je to razlog za carski ja bi stavila obje ruke u vatru za garanciju, da trudovi i tolerancija bolova koju je zensko tijelo sposobno napraviti zatomit ce svaki problem eventualni iz psihicki ili fizicki problem iz proslosti. Bol je tu savim drugacije gledana od strane zenskog tijela i omamljivanje od trudova je tako jako da zene nisu svjesne koju jacinu boli odjednom mogu izdrzati. Vjerujem da to svaka zena moze podnijeti bas iz ovog razloga jer trud ne unistava zenu koja rada, on je omamljuje u toj mjeri da izlazak djeteta je na kraju dozivljava kao najmanje bolan makar je najbolniji... Zato jos jednom kazem garantiram ti da sam porod uz dobru organizaciju nece umanjiti ili promjeniti tvoj osjecaj prema djetetu, on ce te procistiti u svakom smislu...


... a što ako nije riječ o strahu od bolova? pa postoji i epiduralna, hvala Bogu! koja bi budala odabirala radije operaciju... (sad se malo šalim na svoj račun, bez uvrede drugim curkama)
što ako su neki drugi faktori upleteni, ne samo - vjerujem tipični za svaku ženu koja rađa 1.dijete - strahovi o porođajnih bolova i sl.?
tko može meni ili bilo kojoj drugoj garantirati bilo što?
jer drugo je biti SPREMAN na porod (tada se događa tvoj slučaj, najbolniji trenutak izlaska djeteta postaje najljepši), a drugo zbog psihičke nestabilnosti (izazvane određenim iskustvima ili bilo kojoj emocionalnoj povredi) NESPREMAN. ono što u ovom kontekstu nespremnu mamu čeka poslije stresnog poroda, ne može mi niti jedna koja se tada osjećala imalo drugačije garantirati.

----------


## k2007

kako znaš kakvi su osjećaji xx žene - da možeš garantirati da se osjećaji prema djetetu neće umanjiti ili promijeniti, kako znaš da to može pročistiti u svakom smislu???

pa tvoje iskustvo ne može biti garancija za DRUGU ženu. ono može biti garancija za tebe.[/quote]

UPRAVO TAKO. ali nije problem što xy osoba, boljerečeno osobe, s ovog foruma to ne shvaća/ju, što misli/e da sam glupa, neozbiljna, neodgovorna prema svom djetetu, nezrela, nepromišljena...nije problem ni što to misle moja mama ili moji prijatelji. jedini problem u mojoj situaciji je što u RH ne postoji ginekolog koji misli drugačije od opisanog(bar ne onaj kojem ne trebaju kuverte da bi učinio nešto u prilog svojoj pacijantici)

----------


## k2007

> k2007 
> 
> imaš pravo tražiti porod za koji smatraš da ti najbolje odgovara.
> imaš pravo na svoje želje.
> bori se za ono što želiš. 
> 
> kakve god tvoje želje bile - ja želim da ti se ostvare. neka ti beba bude živa i zdrava, voli ju najviše na svijetu... i sve će biti u redu.


hvala, sorciere. jedino ti cijelo ovo vrijeme braniš i pratiš moj stav 's pozitivom'   :Wink:  
glupo je da se ovdje treba 'braniti' od napada osoba drugačijih iskustava i mišljenja...ali o tome sam se već izjasnila. najmanje što sam htjela ovom temom postići jest 'pokefati' rodine forumašice...hahahaha

pusa i tebi, S!   :Kiss:

----------


## hrgovanv

k2007
  U Hrvatskoj postoje liječnici koji će podržat tvoju želju ili zahtjev, sad s kovertom il bez nje to je druga priča i govori o svakom od njih ponaosob.
Najbolja stvar kao i uvijek u životu je dobro se raspitati ili ti ga informirati.Pogotovo kad je u pitanje zdravlje ili kao u ovim prilikama donošenje novog života na svijet.
Zato pitaj, saznaj i dogovori ali i to zahtjeva određeni angažman i ako ga se ozbiljno prihvati, rezultat neće izostati.
Imaš i moju podršku,jer moj je najaći i najjednostavniji argument za sve "pa u kojem stoljeću živimo"?
 :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Jak ti je argument.  :Wink:

----------


## samaritanka

Ja ti garantiram i uvjeravam te da je neindicirani carski pogresan...i ....mislim da tolika razlicitost medu zenama na porodima ne postoji na koju se vi pozivate u svojim argumentacijama...
...a ovo nije moj osobni stav ili osobni stav nekih meni slicnih zena, nego je to tako...a to provjeriti je lako...ako se mjesas u porod bilo kakvom kemijom i zahvatima, porod ima drugaciji tok...

----------


## samaritanka

k2007 ti si sad trudna i ne bi htjela da pogresno shvatis moje postove...
Na kraju ti o svemu odlucujes, ne ja ili netko drugi...
Napravi najbolje kako mislis i najbolje za tebe...Ja ti zelim da u svim nakanama uspijes i da sve prođe dobro...sa kuverte i bez nje...
Svatko ima svoj put i svatko odlučuje za sebe...ja ne sumnjam da ti znaš što želiš i drago mi je da si tu s nama i želiš čuti mišljenja pro cesario...
Ja sam protiv njega kao što znaš i pitam se što tu radim na tvom topiku, zato ću te čitati, ali neću više komentirati jer sam offtopic.
Puno sreće...

----------


## dupla duplica

I ja sam odlučila pustiti topic na miru i zaželjeti ti svako dobro!   :Love:  

Još samo da prokomentiram ovo, ne mogu odoljeti:




> dupla duplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad, taj tvoj primjer je težak i slažem se da je porod kao takav "big deal" i ozbiljna stvar. Zato potpisujem što je netko rekao - ova žena koju si opisala trebala bi se javiti psihologu.
> Ako netko misli da je to nešto pogrdno, neka kaže zašto? Pa psiholozi baš i služe za upravo takve situacije...
> 
> 
>  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> ...


  :? Koji to psiholozi i na koji drugi način? I psiholozi su ljudi, ergo svaki sa svojim stavom, profesionalnost je nešto drugo - vjerujem da bi ovoj ženi svaki psiholog ponudio razgovor...

Što se tiče ne padanja u depresiju kad sam nešto biraš, stoji da smo uvijek veseliji kad vjerujemo da mi držimo konce u rukama. Caka je u tome da ne držimo često. A pri carskom ih dobrim dijelom drži onaj koji drži nož, plus tu su razni drugi medicinski rizici. Naravno da u većini slučajeva bude sve u redu, hvala Bogu. Ali što ako se nešto zakomplicira? Tada će se žena koja je to sama izabrala i te kako loše osjećati. Dakle, nema garancije za ništa, tako ni za bilo koju vrstu poroda da će proći dobro. Zato se i svodi na izbor, a jedino o izboru (i argumentima za i protiv) mi ovdje i diskutiramo. (hoću reći, svjetonazori se nemaju šta sukobljavati, samo argumenti)

----------


## hrgovanv

Pa nije da živim u Beću , zna se da tamo nova godina stiže mjesec dana prije!  :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

> k2007 ti si sad trudna i ne bi htjela da pogresno shvatis moje postove...
> Na kraju ti o svemu odlucujes, ne ja ili netko drugi...
> Napravi najbolje kako mislis i najbolje za tebe...Ja ti zelim da u svim nakanama uspijes i da sve prođe dobro...sa kuverte i bez nje...
> Svatko ima svoj put i svatko odlučuje za sebe...ja ne sumnjam da ti znaš što želiš i drago mi je da si tu s nama i želiš čuti mišljenja pro cesario...
> Ja sam protiv njega kao što znaš i pitam se što tu radim na tvom topiku, zato ću te čitati, ali neću više komentirati jer sam offtopic.
> Puno sreće...


Ovo je primjer nenasilne argumentacije i komunikacije!

Svaka čast!

----------


## MGrubi

ja mislim da će teško proći bez kuverte

----------


## Zorana

Jel ovo neki zakljucak na kraju?  :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Zapravo kad se uzme u obzir da vjerojatno bez koverte neće ići, te da je i doktorima malo problematično HZZOu (zbog razlike u cijeni) opravdati SC bez indikacija (tj mislim na ovo kad sami odabremo, jer se to od nas legalno ne može) najbolje i najjednostavnije je ipak otići psihologu (pitala sam svoju liječnicu OP informativno) popričati s njim i tražiti od njega pismenu uputu (više tipa njegovo mišljenje) da je iz tih i tih razloga SC u vašem slučaju medicinski zapravo opravdan. Tada biste i vi i liječnici bili bez problema. 

Ne znam, stvarno želi da vam porod što bolje prođe iako se iz mojih dva -tri posta može zaključiti da sam za prirodan porod iako sam(ili baš zato   :Smile:  )  prošla upravo SC. 
O slobodama izbora trebamo novi topic.

----------


## k2007

> k2007 ti si sad trudna i ne bi htjela da pogresno shvatis moje postove...
> Na kraju ti o svemu odlucujes, ne ja ili netko drugi...
> Napravi najbolje kako mislis i najbolje za tebe...Ja ti zelim da u svim nakanama uspijes i da sve prođe dobro...sa kuverte i bez nje...
> Svatko ima svoj put i svatko odlučuje za sebe...ja ne sumnjam da ti znaš što želiš i drago mi je da si tu s nama i želiš čuti mišljenja pro cesario...
> Ja sam protiv njega kao što znaš i pitam se što tu radim na tvom topiku, zato ću te čitati, ali neću više komentirati jer sam offtopic.
> Puno sreće...


hvala na pozitivnom stavu, i lijepim željama. zbilja vjerujem da su iskrene i to me veseli  :D   :Love:  

no nisam nikoga htjela potjerati i istjerati...  :?

----------


## samaritanka

Nemaš  brige...mene nisi potjerala nego mi se čini da nećeš dobiti odgovore na svoje pitanja ako dalje budemo raspredali za i protiv carskog reza, a pošto ja nemam što pametno reći za...padam u stupicu "odvračanja od carskog", a to smo već imali na drugim topicima i ti argumente vjerovatno znaš...
Ovako ćeš prije dobiti praktične ideje kako i što napraviti da bi ostvarila to što želiš...
Ako promjeniš mišljenje i počneš se eventualno kolebati, što se isto često dešava trudnicima i trebaš ipak argument u drugom smjeru, možemo i dalje nastaviti polemiku. 
Uživaj u trudnoći i opusti se....cure su već smislile načine...

----------


## samaritanka

I moram još nešto nadodati gornjem postu...ne bi htjela da te diskusije na bilo koji način povrijede...

----------


## k2007

ma nisu me diskusije povrijedile, daleko od toga. volim diskusije, ali ne i one koje pređu neku određenu mjeru pa se naprave 'dvije strane', koje se bore i bore, argumentirajući unedogled svoje,ne tolerirajući tuđe... jer bez obzira na ovu temu, takve diskusije uvijek ostaju 'nedovršene', jer kao što rekoh - nitko nema pravo, i istovremeno ga imaju svi. i svatko će uvijek ipak na kraju napraviti po svome (što je sasvim ok).

----------


## dupla duplica

K2007, skroz se slažem.   :Love:

----------


## k2007

:Love:

----------


## mamazika

Ja ću reći samo ovo: dijete nije sredstvo za liječenje sebe, svoje veze, svojih strahova i slabosti. To treba riješiti prije.

----------


## sorciere

> Ja ću reći samo ovo: dijete nije sredstvo za liječenje sebe, svoje veze, svojih strahova i slabosti. To treba riješiti prije.


???

----------


## maria71

ostala sam ko pegla na ovo

----------


## miha

iz koje je priče to ispalo  :shock: ???

----------


## k2007

> Ja ću reći samo ovo: dijete nije sredstvo za liječenje sebe, svoje veze, svojih strahova i slabosti. To treba riješiti prije.


da...baš sam zamolila ljubljenog mužića da mi napravi dijete kako bih 'riješila svoje slabosti'. molim te.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja ću reći samo ovo: dijete nije sredstvo za liječenje sebe, svoje veze, svojih strahova i slabosti. To treba riješiti prije.


Da. Svakako. Ali nije niti sredstvo za dizanje ega, rekvizit u glumljenju super mame...

----------


## nikailuka

A ja se isto svaki put navučem... Žena je u naslovu i u svom prvom postu lijepo, pristojno i jednostavno napisala kaj treba. Pa ne mogu vjerovati u što se to na kraju pretvori... Strava i užas.

----------


## iridana2666

ljudi moji...pomozite ženi...

k2007 probaj na SD. Ja znam da sam bila pitala Dr Asima Kurjaka i on je rekao da nema problema oko carskog samo da dodje 1 mj prije termina da se dogovorimo, a onda je on taman otišao iz bonice ...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## miha

SD inače slovi kao bolnica najnaklonjenija carskom rezu - zato sam i ja tamo išla 8) ...

----------


## mamazika

> mamazika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ću reći samo ovo: dijete nije sredstvo za liječenje sebe, svoje veze, svojih strahova i slabosti. To treba riješiti prije.
> 
> 
> da...baš sam zamolila ljubljenog mužića da mi napravi dijete kako bih 'riješila svoje slabosti'. molim te.


Žao mi je ako si krivo shvatila. Htjela sam reći da ljudi misle kako će se rođenjem djeteta sve u njihovim životima i vezama posložiti kao u priči. Stvarnost je upravo suprotna, ako postoje slabe točke one se produbljuju, problemi tipa depresije, fobije, slabe komunikacije s partnerom, loše slike o samoj sebi, pa do banalnosti tipa neorganiziranosti u svakodnevnom životu. Može te dijete navesti da se sama natjeraš nešto poduzeti, ali samo majčinstvo nije po sebi "ljekovito". 
Smatram da se porod ipak može gledati kao trenutak, u usporedbi s cijelim životom djeteta - pa samim tim ipak manje važan od onog što te čeka poslije. Bez obzira da li će biti (porod) prema tvojim očekivanjima ili ne.
A ako očekuješ da će te strah od poroda toliko zablokirati, možda je stvarno bolja opcija elektivni carski, nego da ginekolozi pokušaju raznoraznim dolantinima, petidinima i sličnim narkoticima koji se rutinski koriste u porodu kao analgetici, "ublažiti" tvoj strah.

----------


## k2007

> k2007 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mamazika prvotno napisa
> ...


oprosti ti meni što sam krivo shvatila (i tako reagirala-valjda hormoni, haha)...shvatila sam tvoj komentar jako grubo, ispada kao da bi svaka žena prije začeća trebala proći razgovor s psihijatrom( možda bi trebala biti podvrgnuta testu inteligencije...  :Laughing:   ) ...samo što vjerujem da bi tada malotko imao 'dopuštenje' roditi. jer svi mi imamo svoju dijagnozu, htjeli ili ne   :Razz:  
mene moje "ludilo" ne koči u ljubavi prema svom budućem djetetu, niti ću to dopustiti. samo bih voljela sebi izaći u susret (to, nažalost, ne mogu sama, zato sam se i obratila vama da mi pomognete) i poštediti se "duševne boli"...ma filozofiram previše......hoću samo reći da mislim da je majčinstvo prekrasno i da sam svjesna da iziskuje neke žrtve. ali isto tako, velika je razlika između požrtvovne majke i one koja se bezrazložno žrtvuje i time pati - a ne mora. nego samo zato što će tako ljepše izgledati 'na papiru'.

----------


## k2007

> ljudi moji...pomozite ženi...
> 
> k2007 probaj na SD. Ja znam da sam bila pitala Dr Asima Kurjaka i on je rekao da nema problema oko carskog samo da dodje 1 mj prije termina da se dogovorimo, a onda je on taman otišao iz bonice ...


iridana2666, sorry ako te tlačim, ali izmijenile smo neke pp, i UŽASNO me zanima odgovor na poslijednju (vezana uz određene ginekologe). pa ako stigneš, bila bih ti zahvalna da mi odgovoriš.

inače.......danas sam bila na pregledu, mirovanje su mi još postrožili. mama je bila sa mnom, jer valjda obzirom na moje godine moj me doktor nikako ne uzima za ozbiljno (kad je o mojim željama riječ), ona ga je 'uhvatila pod ruku' i pokušala s njime popričati o carskom...ali on samo bunca i priča svašta, a ništa konkretno  :? 
rekao je da dođem sljedeći put za 4 tjedna (sad sam u 32-om), pa ćemo onda vidjeti...  i uopće ne znam što je on time mislio, ima li nade i dal da čekam doma prekriženih ruku još ta 4 tjedna...ili da hodam uokolo (a ne smijem hodati!!).......rado bih na sveti duh, čula sam brojne preporuke ali kako da im sad, u 32. tjednu 'uletim' - ja bi carski, nađite indikaciju, bilo kakvu - kad niti sam tamo vodila trudnoću ni ništa......... JOOOOOOJ  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sorciere

ojoj draga....   :Kiss:  

na sveti duh možeš sa 32 tjedna trudnoće. bez problema. nisi vezana pupčanom vrpcom za "svog" doktora   :Grin:  . 

u međuvremenu bi bilo dobro da posjetiš psihologa i psihijatra, jer mi se čini da bi oni (u tvom slučaju) mogli dati najbolju apsolutnu indikaciju za carski rez. budi iskrena i otvorena, i reci što i zašto te muči. i zašto ti je važno da rodiš carskim rezom. 

ne postoje odgovori koje oni žele čuti. postoje samo odgovori koji njima ukazuju na to da li si, i koliko, svjesna mogućih posljedica.

----------


## k2007

i budem. prvo kod psihijatra, pa svog doktora, pa ako ne uspije onda na sd. curke, hvala što ste uz mene! malo sam već ovisna o ovom forumu, visim na njemu non stop, a ne bi trebala tak drugo sjediti  :/ 
baš bih vas htjela jednom vidjeti na kavici!! puse
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bibai

Jedna od mojih cimerica na SD je imala carski zbog svoje dijagnoze (psihoza) iako je tada bila u remisiji.
Sretno!

----------


## miha

> rado bih na sveti duh, čula sam brojne preporuke ali kako da im sad, u 32. tjednu 'uletim' - ja bi carski, nađite indikaciju, bilo kakvu - kad niti sam tamo vodila trudnoću ni ništa......... JOOOOOOJ


na SD ionako ne primaju prije 36 tjedna! ja sam do tada cijelu trudnoću vodila kod privatnika i tek u 36. ili 37. tjednu otišla na SD! 

inače, imaš i varijantu da ti neki doktori iz bolnice rade i u privatnim poliklinikama pa ako hoćeš, mogu ti javiti za jednoga pa vidi  :Wink:  ... on je konkretno meni napravio carski rez, na hladno... i, koliko znam, nije sklon carskom kod prvorotki ali ako mu dođeš s nekim papirom (tipa psihijatra ili sl.) mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema... moja frendica mu je došla s preporukom neurokirurga zbog hernije diska i nije bilo frke!

----------


## k2007

> inače, imaš i varijantu da ti neki doktori iz bolnice rade i u privatnim poliklinikama pa ako hoćeš, mogu ti javiti za jednoga pa vidi


ajde molim te javi! može i na pm! hvala!  :D

----------


## iridana2666

*miha*, plemenita dušo, hvala što pomažeš našoj k2007. Ja sam prije 4 god bila u istoj situaciji i zato uistinu suosjećam sa njom   :Crying or Very sad:  . Možda i a prikupim korisne informacije ako se odlučim na treće  :/

----------


## TinnaZ

javi se u svakom slučaju psihologu, pa ako ti da dijagnozu koja će biti indikacija za carski, valjda ne bi trebalo biti oko toga problema.

A možda naletiš i na dobrog psihologa, pa te riješi straha (nisam čitala od početka zbog čega želiš carski).

Inače, ja bih željela da svaka žena može proći lijep i ispunjavajuć prirodan porod, sama sam prošla jedan lijep i jedan manje lijep porod.

Imala sam strah nakon prvog poroda, o svačemu sam razmišljala (epiduralna npr.), na kraju sam odlučila da neću dozvoliti da mi netko zbrlja moj porod makar bio fight oko toga.

Ono što ja mogu učiniti, pozvati te u Varaždin da vidiš rodilište, i razgovaraš sa primaljama i glavnom sestrom rađaone, dragom i apsolutno smirujućom gđom. Erikom. 

To ti ne bi trebao biti problem, odnosno pokušati otkloniti strah na bilo koji način prije konačne odluke. Ako te i nakon toga bude strah, onda psihologu; tako nećeš imati što zamjerati sebi ako i ne bude taj carski onakav kakav si zamislila.

dođeš k meni na čaj usput   :Grin:  , sad je lijepo vrijeme evo pozivam te sljedeći tjedan na izlet do nas.

----------


## ivana zg

Ne mogu spavati pa ću kratko komentirati.

Želim reći samo jedno.
Kako god ja imam strah od toga da mi neće dozvoliti "prirodan"porod kakav si želim,bez bezpotrebne liječničke intervencije,i koliko god sam ljuta što mi kao trudnice i žene nemamo pravo "birati" porod kakav želimo,nego o životu naše dijece odlučuje netko deseti,toliko sam i ljuta na nas žene koje se borimo za pravo izbora, a da drugima koje misle i žele drugačije, osporavamo to pravo!!!!!!

Ako se borimo za pravo izbora,onda moramo razmišljati i o tome da ljudi žele različite stvari,to je demokracija.
Pravo izbora nije "diktatura": samo je prirodni porod dobar,ili inducirani,ili carski.To je jednoumlje i ono je uvijek opasno.Tu nema izbora već nametanja svoje volje i mišljenja,tj.davanja sebi za pravo da si pametniji od onoga koji živi i razmišlja drugačije od tebe.

Ako tako razmišljmo onda smo isti kao oni doktori koji npr.nama koje želimo prirodan porod osporavaju to pravo,i onemogućuju nas u tome raznim svojim argumentima!

Ako imamo pravo na izbor,onda se podrazumjeva,da izbor=različitost,uvažavanje,pravo na osobno mišljenj,odluku,pravo na informaciju.

Koliko ja znam kada idemo na izbore imamo jako puno stranaka za koje možemo glasati,znači više izbora.

Samo se u diktatorskoj državi ne provode izbori-i sam znate zašto!!!

Bez obzira na moje mišljenje o carskom rezu,podržavam svačije pravo na izbor i mišljenje,bez da ga se omalovažava!

Žene dajte jednom budite složne i solidarne tj,udružite se .
Dok god se mi ovako prepiremo nećemo ništa postići i naše će jadno egocentrično zdravstvo i dalje nad nama provoditi svoj diktatorski teror=MI ZNAMO ŠTO JE NAJBOLJE ZA VAS!!!!!

----------


## k2007

> Žene dajte jednom budite složne i solidarne tj,udružite se .
> Dok god se mi ovako prepiremo nećemo ništa postići i naše će jadno egocentrično zdravstvo i dalje nad nama provoditi svoj diktatorski teror=MI ZNAMO ŠTO JE NAJBOLJE ZA VAS!!!!!


slažem se ivana sa cijelim tvojim postom, pogotovo krajem.... baš me zanima postoji li, je li ikada pokrenuta, u RH kakva akcija, protest... ne za ovakav ili onakav porod nego čisto za ŽENSKO PRAVO da izabere porod kakav hoće? o pravu za pobačaj bilo je puno glasa, puno prepirki. ali je li i za ovo itko ikad pokrenuo ikakvu ideju koja bi u budućnosti rezultirala kakvom promjenom zakona i sl.?

----------


## k2007

tinnaZ,
prije svega hvala na pozivu, i naravno podršci. čaj ćemo morati odgoditi za poslije poroda, a za posjet bolnici neću imati mogućnosti jer već sam ušla u 32.tjedan uz napomenu strogog mirovanja, tako da svaka vožnja autom otpada   :Sad:

----------


## mamazika

K2007, jedan praktični savjet - pokušaj naći doktora koji ima dovoljno veliku ekipu i koji radi na taj način da ti razdvoji trbušne mišiće, a ne reže popreko. To nije važno samo zbog estetike, nego ti trbušnjaci čine važni dio potpore kralježnici.

----------


## k2007

> K2007, jedan praktični savjet - pokušaj naći doktora koji ima dovoljno veliku ekipu i koji radi na taj način da ti razdvoji trbušne mišiće, a ne reže popreko. To nije važno samo zbog estetike, nego ti trbušnjaci čine važni dio potpore kralježnici.


za sad idem u merkur, pa ako uspijem dobiti carski vjerujem da će se kirurški dobro pobrinuti za mene (jer mi je član obitelji koji gore radi kirurg)...samo treba do toga doći   :Unsure:  
hvala na praktičnom!  :Smile:

----------


## iridana2666

I pitaj za laserski rez bez šavova (takav sam imala ja). Najmanje bolan, nema krvarenja, najmanja mogućnost infekcije, a nakon koje godine vidi se jedino ako priđeš na 2 cm sa povećalom   :Smile:  Tkogod je gledao, nije vidio   :Laughing:   Moja doktorica je rekla da u cijeloj svojoj karijeri nije vidjela nešto savršenije, ne samo periferno već i sam rez na maternici. Kaže, tkogod to radio treba mu dati Nobelovu  8) 
 :Love:

----------


## sorciere

ja nemam pojma kak su me rezali prije skoro 15 godina   :Grin:  . nisam ni čula za laser  :/ ...

ali sam se jako brzo oporavila, a što se reza tiče - mogla sam nosit mini-bikini... mogla sam i ništa ne nositi...   :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

ma ožiljak me još najmanje brine....   :Laughing:

----------


## k2007

kad sam već tu...da ponovno priupitam 'iskusne carice', hehe...
ovo ne mijenja moju odluku za carskim, samo me zanima par informacija koje nisam mogla nigdje pročitati... kad kreće 'normalan tijek' života? u smislu - nakon onog prvog oporavka (znači izlaska iz bolnice, pa još par tjedana pretpostavljam) kad mogu prvi puta: duuuugo se močiti u kadi, početi se baviti sportom, otići u solarij (ili na sunce), prvi nakon poroda s dragim voditi ljubav... i sl.? :?

----------


## sorciere

> ma ožiljak me još najmanje brine....


onda smo riješili sve tvoje brige   :Grin:  .

----------


## miha

evo, meni je dr. kojeg sam ti spomenula radio metodom da nije rezao nego razmaknuo trbušne mišiće...

i konci nisu bili vanjski (nije ih kasnije trebalo vaditi) nego oni unutarnji koji su se raspali...

----------

